# Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?



## hardyhell (8. September 2004)

hy!

habe ne kurze frage:

stimmt es das es verboten ist köderfische die man soeben am wasser gefangen hat in einem eimer wasser zu hältern und sie später dann natürlich getötet als köder für hecht oder zander zu verwenden?ein bekannter von mir hat gesagt das eben nicht nur wie bekannt das fischen mit lebend köder verboten ist sondern auch das hältern von lebenden ködern am wasser.auch wenn man sie gerade erst gefangen hat.er meint man muss die köder sofort töten.wenn dies nicht geschieht dann kann einem der schein entzogen werden.stimmt das?
also habe noch nie was davon gehört und im gesetz das hier auf der seite zum lesen bereitgestellt ist kann ich auch nix darüber finden.das steht eben nur das verbot des fischens mit lebend ködern.


hoffe es kann mir jemand sichere auskunft darüber geben.



vielen dank!!


----------



## Coachman (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Moin,


in dem Fall greift imho das Setzkescherurteil.
Mal abgesehen von ausreichend geräumig, etc dürfen nur Fische gehältert werden die für den menschlichen Verzehr vorgesehen sind.

=> Lebende Köderfische im Eimer zu hältern ist nach meiner Rechtsauffassung nicht erlaubt. 

Als Fischereiaufseher würde ich das an den von mir beaufsichtigten Gewässern nicht ohne Weiteres tolerieren, da ja der Verdacht naheliegt, daß dann auch mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird.


----------



## NorbertF (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Meines Erachtens ist das nicht verboten, gibt ja auch extra Köderfischeimer mit Luftpumpe (hab auch so ein Ding).
Wenn man sich auf nen Tag am Wasser vorbereitet, dann stippt man erst ein paar Köfis. Die kann man doch nach ner Stunde in der Sonne vergessen.
Wenn das wahr sein sollte mach ich jetzt mal eine Strafanzeige gegen ein paar Aquariumsbesitzer. Wenn die nicht sofort ihre Aquariumsfische essen, dann zieht das da auch.
Und Fischereiaufseher die nicht kapieren dass sie aufpassen sollen dass keiner schwarzfischt oder sich aufführt statt ihre Vereinskollegen zu nerven hab ich eh gefressen 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## kanalbulle (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ich wurde vor ca. sechs Wochen im HH kontrolliert.                         
Man machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass dem Gewässer entnommene Fische die für den Verzehr gedacht sind und/oder nicht schonend zurückgesetzt werden können bzw. müssen, sofort zu töten sind !
Das hältern von gefangenen Fischen ist verboten !


----------



## honeybee (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Coachman schrieb:
			
		

> Als Fischereiaufseher würde ich das an den von mir beaufsichtigten Gewässern nicht ohne Weiteres tolerieren, da ja der Verdacht naheliegt, daß dann auch mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird.


du hast zwar den verdacht, musst es aber auch beweisen können. 

wir selber benutzen auch so einen köderfischeimer für die köderfische und ich denke daran ist nix verwerfliches. und bisher hat sich da noch nie jemand darüber aufgeregt.

ich denke, jeder legt es verschieden aus. das ist halt deutsches recht, total undurchsichtig.


----------



## schelli (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Für die Köderfische im Eimer gilt auch das pro Fisch cm 
so und soviel Ltr. Wasser vorhanden sein muss (Luftpumpe sowiso)
Solltet Ihr zuviel Fische im Eimer haben und sind schon 1 oder 2 tot
dann wird das richtig teuer..

Bei uns haben sie einen kontrolliert (Wasserschutzpolizei) und der durfte
dann 700 Euronen löhnen.... ist kein Spass und kein Witz.

Hier ist wirklich VORSICHT geboten


----------



## Coachman (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo Norbert,

ich denke mal das ist im Tierschutzgesetz und der AVFig zumindest in Bayern klar geregelt.
Hältern (Aquarien dienen der Tierhaltung und fallen nicht unter das Fischereigesetz) ist nur für Fische erlaubt, die dann auch in die Pfanne wandern.
Köfis im Eimer fallen ganz klar unter Hälterung.
Das aber mal hintangestellt: Wir müssen mit solchen Aktionen doch nicht schon wieder irgendwelchen P**A Kasperköpfen Munition gegen das ach so kreaturverachtende Angeln liefern, oder. 
Und die Tatsache, daß man Köderfischkessel mit Pumpe kaufen kann heist noch nicht, daß es auch erlaubt ist. Drahtsetzkescher werden auch noch verkauft und die sind ganz klar verboten


----------



## Pickerfan (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Das mit dem dt. Recht stimmt schon aber das Setzkescherurteil ist ja eindeutig da sind mindestmasse und formen vorgegeben. Von daher ist ein kleiner Eimer nicht gestattet. In vielen Vereinen ist aber auch die Hälterung in Keschern verboten.Muss man sich mal in seinen Papieren schlau machen


----------



## sunny (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Also, wenn ich meinen Angeltag/abend starte, fange ich mir immer ein paar Köderfische und hältere sie im Köderfischkessel. Den Kessel stelle ich ins Wasser, so dass die Fischlis auch genug Sauerstoff bekommen. 

Wenn sie dann ihren Einsatz haben, gibts entsprechend auf die Mütze und los geht es. Ich fange doch nicht jedesmal von vorne an auf Köfis zu fischen, wenn ich einen "verbraucht" habe.

Bei uns noch kein Aufseher auf die Idee gekomen, diese Variante zu bemängeln. 

@coachman

Nichts für ungut, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich noch mal in mich gehen und überlegen, ob es nicht ein bischen weit hergeholt ist, dass jemand mit lebenden Köfi angelt, nur weil welche im Eimer hältert. 

Sowas könnte man auch als bösartige Unterstellung auslegen. 

Ich könnte doch auch die Köfis lebend an den Haken hängen, wenn ich sie mir jedesmal einzeln fange. 

Muß man das wirklich bei euch machen? Oder wie regelt ihr das vor Ort?


Jetzt aber noch mal was ganz anderes. wie bekommt ihr das hin, dass beim Zitieren dieses kleine Kästchen um das Zitat erfolgt? Klärt mich bitte mal auf. 

sunny  #h


----------



## BigBen (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

@ sunny dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen stelle meine Köfis auch im Kessel ins Wasser und so bleibt es auch bis jetzt hat sich keiner beschwert. Bis man bei uns nen gescheiten Köfi fängt dauert es schon ein wenig und ich habe keine lust immer weder neu anzufangen mit stippen/senken da ich auch an anderen stelle auf Raubfisch fische als auf Köfis kann ja schlecht immer auf und abbauen  

MfG

BigBen


----------



## NorbertF (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Aquarien dienen der Tierhaltung und fallen nicht unter das Fischereigesetz



na dann ist der Fall für mich klar. Ab jetzt nehm ich nen viereckigen durchsichtigen Eimer statt nem runden dunklen. Auch mit Pumpe.
Und dann ists ein Aquarium. Dat wird luschdig.


----------



## BigBen (8. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Naja mein Köfikessel ist ja fast viereckig und man kann durchschauen ist also dann quasi ein Unterwasseraquarium.


----------



## Coachman (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Moin Leute,

wir wollen uns doch net auch noch selbst gegenseitig ans Bein p***.
Fakt ist aber, dass man beim Hältern von Fischen (nicht gewerbsmässig!) gewisse Bedingungen an den Hälter stellt. Unter Anderem an die Größe, in Hessen sinds z.B. 100l pro 1kg Fisch. Da bist Du mit 5 Köfis im 3/4 vollen 10l Eimer meist schon drüber.
Als Fischereiaaufseher bin ich, im Gegensatz zur Polizei nicht zur Anzeige verpflichtet. Das hat echt Vorteile, ich kann nen 12 jährigen Schwarzangler mit ner Ermahnung bei Mami und Papi abliefern ohne die grünen Jungs zu bemühen.
Ich denke mal, der Schreck beim Erwischt werden und die Eltern sind da Strafe genug. 
Wir haben doch Alle mal so angefangen.

@schelli: Genau das meine ich.

@sunni: Ich hab bei uns noch nie einen Angler mit Köfi-eimer gesehen. Die große Mehrheit angelt mit Gummi oder TK-Fisch. Wie schon gesagt bekäme einer mit Eimer keinen Ärger -zumindest nicht von mir- aber ein Hinweis muss schon erlaubt sein.

@NorbertF und BigBen: Jetzt wirds langsam arg kleinkariert oder ;+ 

Noch ein Tip am Rande:g : Ihr müsst ja nicht unbedingt Köfis im Eimer haben. Könnten ja auch Besatzfische für Euren Gartenteich sein.


----------



## Micky Finn (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Muß mir erst mal jemand nachweisen, daß die Fische in meinem mit Sauerstoffpumpe versehene Köderfischkessel nicht für mein Aquarium zu Hause sind....... Glaube kaum daß es da Probleme geben kann sonst wären sämtliche Tiertransporte von Lebendfischen und das Halten von Fischen in einem Aquarium nicht zulässig.


----------



## FukenErni (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Coachman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> Noch ein Tip am Rande:g : Ihr müsst ja nicht unbedingt Köfis im Eimer haben. Könnten ja auch Besatzfische für Euren Gartenteich sein.


Moin

Ist nicht die Entnahme von Lebewesen aus der freien Natur verboten? Als
Aquarianer habe ich sogar schon mal Ärger gehabt wegen Keschern von
Wasserflöhen! Artenschutzgesetz.

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Coachman (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo Ernst,

solange Du Fischereiberechtigt bist, ist das in zumindest Bayern kein Problem.
Der Fang von Fischnährtieren ist im Fischereigesetz ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Einige Bekannte haben kleine Hechte in Ihren Gartenteichen.Was willste mit nem 30er Hechtlein sonst machen. Wir haben hier fast ausschließlich Forellenregion, da gilt für Hecht und Aal kein Maß und keine Zeit, ausserdem Entnahmegebot!

Und aus den Fischzuchten ist mir durchaus geläufig, daß Plankton mit großen Netzen zur Fütterung der Äschen- und Renkenbrut gefangen wird.


----------



## südlicht (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hai Sportsfreunde,

mir soll mal jemand nachweisen, dass die Fische in meinem Eimer nicht für den Verzehr gedacht sind....  Kleine Rotaugen sind frittiert echt lecker.... :q 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## NorbertF (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Eigentlich ists mir eh egal. Hier im Süden geht die Welt eh noch ein bissl anders. Da zählen eher Traditionen als unsinnige Gesetze und Unstimmigkeiten kann man unter sich ausmachen 
Ich glaub es wär ziemlich gefährlich wenn man als Aushilfsökosheriff zu ner Gruppe Angler geht und wegen Köderfischeimer oder Flohkrebsfang meckert...ich würds nicht ausprobieren


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Tach !
Die Diskussionen im Board finde ich irgend wie komisch.Es werden immer Sachen diskutiert, oder darüber, die eigentlich jedes Bundesland festgelegt hat.
Eigenartiger Weise immer ein bischen anders, mal strenger und mal großzügiger.
Ich persöhnlich finde das hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird, aber naja.
Nur soviel, es ist kein Ausdruck von zivillisation ob mit Lebenden oder Totem geangelt wird.
Es waren letztentlich immer Verbote 
 von selbsternannten
Tierschützern(die sie dann auch durchsetzten auf politischer Ebene warum auch immer )  die dann immer irgentwelche dubiosen Sachverständigen zu Worte kommen ließen.
Wobei mittlerer weile viele Sachen wiederlegt wurden,aber ich glaube da ist es in Deutschland wie mit den Steuern.
Einmal eingeführt,nie wiederaufgehoben egal ob sinn oder unsinn.


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				b&z_hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tach !
> Die Diskussionen im Board finde ich irgend wie komisch.Es werden immer Sachen diskutiert, oder darüber, die eigentlich jedes Bundesland festgelegt hat.
> Eigenartiger Weise immer ein bischen anders, mal strenger und mal großzügiger.
> Ich persöhnlich finde das hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird, aber naja.
> ...



Du verstehst da was falsch...
es geht NICHT darum, ob mit lebendem Fisch geangelt werden darf, lediglich ob man sich am Angelplatz lebende KöFis gehältert werden dürfen...

Davon ab, halte ich das Ganze auch für überflüssig... Bei uns werden die KöFis immer so gehältert.


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verstehst da was falsch...
> es geht NICHT darum, ob mit lebendem Fisch geangelt werden darf, lediglich ob man sich am Angelplatz lebende KöFis gehältert werden dürfen...
> 
> Davon ab, halte ich das Ganze auch für überflüssig... Bei uns werden die KöFis immer so gehältert.




Ich dachte immer, ich lese da einen Unterton herraus.Aber was solls.


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

*Auszug aus der Thüringer Fischereiverordnung:*

*§ 22* 
*Hältern gefangener Fische* 


(1) Das Hältern von mit der Handangel gefangenen Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die *geringsmögliche* Dauer zu beschränken. 

(2) Der *Setzkescher* darf nur in den dafür *geeigneten Gewässerbereichen* mit der für die zu hälternde Fischart erforderlichen Wasserqualität eingesetzt werden. Er muß *ausreichend geräumig* sein und darf nur aus *knotenfreiem Material* bestehen. *Ein freies Schwimmen der Fische ist zu gewährleisten *(s. auch aktuelles Setzkescherurteil von Rinteln aus dem Jahr 2000). 

(3) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältern gefangener Fische in Setzkeschern nur erlaubt, wenn keine Schädigung der Fische zu erwarten ist. (4) In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen *nicht zurückgesetzt* werden. Die *Hälterzeit* im Setzkescher ist *auf die Tagesfangzeit beschränkt*. Die *Hälterung von Salmoniden* im Setzkescher ist *verboten.*


----------



## Karsten01 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hier bei uns in Lübeck ist das Hältern von leb. Köderfischen generell verboten,aber jeder Fischereiaufseher und die Wasserschutzpol.drücken bei Kontrollen ein Auge zu,weil sie den Unsinn dieses Gesetzes erkennen.Nicht gebrauchte Köfis kann man lebend  wieder zurücksetzen,tote nicht!

Karsten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei uns in Lübeck ist das Hältern von leb. Köderfischen generell verboten,aber jeder Fischereiaufseher und die Wasserschutzpol.drücken bei Kontrollen ein Auge zu,weil sie den Unsinn dieses Gesetzes erkennen.Nicht gebrauchte Köfis kann man lebend  wieder zurücksetzen,tote nicht!
> 
> Karsten.




 #6    #6   #6


----------



## Coachman (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei uns in Lübeck ist das Hältern von leb. Köderfischen generell verboten,aber jeder Fischereiaufseher und die Wasserschutzpol.drücken bei Kontrollen ein Auge zu,weil sie den Unsinn dieses Gesetzes erkennen.Nicht gebrauchte Köfis kann man lebend wieder zurücksetzen,tote nicht!
> 
> Karsten.


Genau so sollte es auch sein. Nennt man dann "Gute fischereiliche Praxis"


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Blöderweise findet sich bei jedem noch so unsinnigen Gesetz immer einer, der explizit auf dessen Einhaltung besteht. #4


Da ich selber Anfänger bin und viel mit "alten Hasen" rede, um was zu lernen, bekomme ich leider auch von dort her immer wieder vereinzelt gesagt, dass man "natürlich" dem Köfi nicht ganz so hart auf die Mütze hauen soll, weil angeblich ein lebender Köfi sozusagen Grundvoraussetzung ist, wenn man einen "richtig" guten Hecht oder Zander haben will. Ich halte mich an dererlei Ratschläge nicht und habe in "meinem" privaten Angelgewässer, in dem ich mich angemeldet habe, auch trotz totem Bärschlein gleich im ersten Versuch einen 57 cm Zander ziehen können. Ob der nun, hätte der Barsch gelebt, 90 cm gehabt hätte, weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber die Fische in dem Gewässer sind eher faul und vorsichtig und trotzdem hat er gebissen und das ist für mich ausschlaggebend. 

Die Krönung der Tierquälerei brachte ein Arbeitskollege, der sogar dazu geraten hatte, die kleinen Barsche lebend mit Drilling im Bauch oder Rücken zum Spinnfischen zu verwenden, "weil die ja so zäh sind". Also das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. 

Zum "frisch halten" der toten Köfis lege ich die einfach in einen Eimer Waser und da sind dann eben nur bewußt tote Köfis zum Frisch halten drin und keine, die widerrechtlich lebend gehältert und dabei gestorben sind. So würde ich das dem Aufseher dann erklären.


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ists mir eh egal. Hier im Süden geht die Welt eh noch ein bissl anders.


#6 Da is was dran, hier is eben alles n bisschen langsamer:q 



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber jeder Fischereiaufseher und die Wasserschutzpol.drücken bei Kontrollen ein Auge zu,weil sie den Unsinn dieses Gesetzes erkennen.Nicht gebrauchte Köfis kann man lebend wieder zurücksetzen,tote nicht!


#6 Stimmt auch, kann ich nur bestätigen. 

barsch_zocker


----------



## hardyhell (10. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

also was kann man jetzt sagen?
im gesetz hat keiner was genaues gefunden soweit ich das sehe.
es steht nirgends das keine lebende köder am wasser sein dürfen.natürlich sollte der eimer oder behälter groß genug sein denn sonst ist es wieder tierquälerei.das mit den fischereiaufsehern is auch dann nätürlich so ne sache.wenn dir einfach jemand ärger machen will dann reicht das mit den ködern schon aus.
ich finde es auch blööd wennich alle köder sofort töten muss:
1.vergammeln die dann
2.brauch ich eh nie alle und kann die anderen wieder schwimmen lassen

aber anscheinend hat es schon fälle gegeben in denen leiten der schein entzogen wurde.mein bekannter hat das jedenfalls behauptet.ich denke mal das dies paar leuten bein den wörthsee oder pilsensee fischern passiert ist weil er ist bei diesem verein auch dabei.

ich würde mich gerne auf irgendeine genaue rechtliche grundlage berufen können aber dies scheint nicht richtig geklärt zu sein.
eigentlich wieder mal typisch für deutschland.es kann immer wieder alles gegen einen ausgelegt werden wenn man es nur richtig hindreht.



vielen dank für die antworten von euch




petri heil


----------



## Coachman (10. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Moin Hardy,

in der AVFiG Bayern steht folgendes:

*§ 17 Hältern gefangener Fische 
*(1) Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden. 
(2) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältem in Setzkeschem nur erlaubt wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist. 

Buchstabengetreu ausgelegt:
Im Eimer mit Pumpe ist das Hälter OK, wenn der groß genug ist.
Den Kessel in den Bach stellen oder hängen ist verboten. 
Aber nur wenn Du die Fischleins dort gefangen hast!!!!
Sind das gekaufte oder welche aus Deinem Gartenteich kannst Du die Hältern wie Du willst.
=> Prinzipiell grober Schwachsinn.

Allerdings ist dann noch das Tierschutzgesetz zu beachten.
Ne Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei kann Dir so oder so blühen.
Das kommt dann drauf wie das der jeweilige Kontrolleur, Staatsanwalt (Einstellung des Verfahrens mangels öffentlichem Interesse), Richter und Gutachter sehen.
Im Falle einer Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei kann auch der Fischereischein entzogen werden.

Eine verbindliche Aussage wird keiner machen können, weil da mehrere Gesetze ineinander greifen und Vieles Auslegungssache ist.
Was an einem Gewässer erlaubt/geduldet ist als gängige Praxis, kann woanders als Tierquälerei ausgelegt werden.

Am Besten vorher schlau machen, z.B. beim Fischereirechtsinhaber, Vereins- oder Genossenschaftsvorstand. Die kennen in der Regel auch die Aufseher und wissen über sowas Bescheid.


----------



## hardyhell (10. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

ja coachman da muss ich dir zustimmen.
mann kann leider keine pauschale aussage zu dem thema machen.also am besten sehr vorsichtig sein und die köder gleich töten dann is man sicher

#w


----------



## Fishing-Toby (11. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Coachman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Als Fischereiaufseher würde ich das an den von mir beaufsichtigten Gewässern nicht ohne Weiteres tolerieren, da ja der Verdacht naheliegt, daß dann auch mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird.


Bin selbst auch Fischereiaufseher, noch mehr von Deiner Sorte und wir können in Deutschland einpacken. Schäm Dich
Gruß Toby


----------



## b&z_hunter (11. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Fishing-Toby schrieb:
			
		

> Bin selbst auch Fischereiaufseher, noch mehr von Deiner Sorte und wir können in Deutschland einpacken. Schäm Dich
> Gruß Toby


Tach !
Ich gebe Dir 100prozentig Recht.
Wenn das Alles so weiter geht dürfen wir in ein paar Jahren sowieso nicht mehr angeln gehen.
Jetzt wird schon überlegt ob der Wurm nicht auch schmerzen empfindet.


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				b&z_hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Tach !
> Jetzt wird schon überlegt ob der Wurm nicht auch schmerzen empfindet.


Was ist falsch an dieser Überlegung? |kopfkrat 

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Tauwurm vor lauter Begeisterung zuckt, wenn man die Ködernadel durch zieht. #c 

Ganz unemotional ra gegangen muss man nun ja irgendwo ne Grenze ziehen. Die Grenze wird immer ein Kompromiss sein. Nur muss es halt eine Grenze geben und jeder muss die für sich ziehen und reicht das nicht, machts halt der Gesetzgeber. Man stelle sich vor, jemand stellt fest, dass kapitale Welse am Besten auf Hundewelpen beissen. Was dann? #c


----------



## Coachman (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Fishing-Toby schrieb:
			
		

> Bin selbst auch Fischereiaufseher, noch mehr von Deiner Sorte und wir können in Deutschland einpacken. Schäm Dich
> Gruß Toby


Moin Toby,

ich finde, Du gehst die Sache von der falschen Seite her an.
Als Aufseher solltest Du den Leuten zumindest die möglichen Konsequenzen vor Augen führen. 
Ich sach nur Setzkescher und die Sache mit dem Foto vom Großkarpfen. #d 
Da muss nur so ein Lehrertyp vorbeikommen, das sehen und ne Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei erstatten. Wenn sowas dann noch son P**a-Kasper mitkriegt und pressemäßig an die große Glocke hängt ist di K***e wieder am dampfen.
Von PR ham die jede Menge Ahnung und in D sowieso Narrenfreiheit.
Da könnten unsere Verbände jede Menge lernen, aber die hauen sich ja lieber gegenseitig die Köpfe ein. #q 
Und die Einstellung -wenn ich schon nicht mehr mit lebendem Köfi angeln darf, dann kriegt der kleine halt nicht ganz so fest auf die Mütze, dann zappelt der halt noch ein bisschen- ist vor Allem bei älteren Anglern gar nicht so selten.
Ich sehe die Aufgabe der Aufseher eher darin die Leute dann zu überzeugen und nicht gleich mit der Amtsmacht zu drohen. Das ist definitiv der falsche Weg.
Wenn unsere Kinder auch noch angeln dürfen sollen, sollten wir uns genau überlegen wie wir uns nach Außen darstellen.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Wir könnten alternativ auch mit 2 Mio. Angler oder mehr mal kurz in Berlin "einmarschieren"...
na gut das bleibt ein Wunschtraum. Nutzt bei unserer Presse vermutlich auch nichts, da kommt dann ne Meldung:

"200 Umweltschützer protestieren gegen Anglerdemo" oder so...


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Coachman hat schon Recht!


Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was in Deutschland los wäre, wenn RTL / SAT 1 mal gerade wieder für ihre Panik - aufmacher Sendungen wie Explosiv oder Akte 2004 oder was weiss ich ne Story sucht und dann gezielt solche Beispiele für die Story raus pickt, dann dürfte man sicher erahnen, mit was für "netten" Begrüßungen wir Angler demnächst am Hafenbecken von den Spaziergängern bedacht werden. Man hat es ja bereits beim Thema Kampfhund erleben dürfen, was da abgeht und wie man dann allerorts angekackt wurde, wobei so macher Dackel der Oma, wäre er nur groß genug, wohl weitaus mehr Kinder angefallen und schwer verletzt/entstellt hätte, wäre er nur so groß, wie das treudoofe und liebe Pibullweibchen meines Bruders z.B., die sich wohl eher kaputt schlagen lassen würde, als mal die Zähne zu fletschen. Trotzdem wird er dauernd angemacht, hat sie die Wesensprüfung ablegen lassen etc. 

Ich persönlich vermeide es sogar, Tauwürmer auf zu ziehen, wenn gerade Passanten kommen, sondern rauche mir erst mal eine. Warum soll ich denn auch das Bild der Vorurteile füttern?

Was hier tweilweise von älteren Anglern gesagt wurde, kann ich so bestätigen, in deren Denkschemen existieren wohl keine toten Köderfische und keine kapitalen Hechte ohne lebende Köfis, könnte man meinen. "Alles Dreckszeug" ist nicht selten der Kom zu Kunstköder und man jammert rum, dass man mit toten Köfis einfach nix mehr fängt. Alleine schon, weil fast jeder Hirni, der vorbei kommt, gleich in den Eimer glotzt "Haste schon was gefangen", wobei der Eimer nur am Rutenständer hängt, um ihn zu beschweren und damit ich meine Pfötchen waschen kann, läßt erahnen, was dann ab ginge, wenn da lebende oder tote Köfis drin wären (oooh und dieee willste jetzt auf einen Haken hängen? Die aaaarmen Tierchen, Du Tierquäler)?
Nee, muss ich nicht haben und braucht auch das Ansehen der Angler nicht, wie ich meine. Dann hab ich die Köfis halt in einem Eimer mit Deckel unterm Stuhl und tot sind die Auch, und die Fänge verschwinden gleich in einer Tüte und kommen in die Tasche, feddich.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Das heisst also wir dürfen nicht mehr vernünftig angeln weil der durchschnitts stadtmensch sich schon so weit von der Realität entfernt hat dass er das Angeln mit Köderfisch als Tierquälerei bezeichnet? Wobei sein Supermarkt Kotelett weit mehr Tierqualen verursacht? Und weil unsere Medien ihrer Aufgabe nicht mehr richtig nachkommen?
Damit sollen und wollen wir uns abfinden? Dann halte ich es lieber mit den "alten" und "unbelehrbaren" und warte bis die "Barbaren" unser dekadentes Volk assimilieren auf dass dann wieder vernünftigere Zeiten anbrechen...


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst also wir dürfen nicht mehr vernünftig angeln weil der durchschnitts stadtmensch sich schon so weit von der Realität entfernt hat dass er das Angeln mit Köderfisch als Tierquälerei bezeichnet? ...


Kann man ohne lebenden Köfi nicht *vernünftig* angeln, oder meint man das evtl. nur? #d 

Wenns um tote ging, bitte ich den Einwand zu ignorieren, das ging aus dem Beitrag nicht hervor. |kopfkrat 

Aber zum Thema weiter:

Ich muss ja nicht gerade dann den Tauwurm oder den kleinen Köfi mit der Nadel bearbeiten, wenn Mutti oder Vati gerade dem Kleinen sagen: "Schau mal, da steht ein Angler". 

Zu den Getränken: So weit, dass ich einen Kiosk eröffne oder Freibier aus schenke geht mein Hang zur Bestechung zwecks Akzeptanzförderung nun auch nicht. |supergri |supergri |supergri  Außerdem: Wer soll das alles schleppen, wenn man Junggeselle ist (betrifft mich zwar nicht, aber sie hustet mir trotzdem was, lol)|kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Wenns um tote ging, bitte ich den Einwand zu ignorieren, das ging aus dem Beitrag nicht hervor.



Es geht darum dass man nicht vernünftig angeln kann wenn man die Köfis nicht hältern darf für einen langen Angeltag, auch wenn man sie abschlägt bevor man sie anködert 



> Ich muss ja nicht gerade dann den Tauwurm oder den kleinen Köfi mit der Nadel bearbeiten, wenn Mutti oder Vati gerade dem Kleinen sagen: "Schau mal, da steht ein Angler".



Und warum bitte nicht? Es schadet keinem zu erkennen was passiert wenn man essen will... ich hab auch als kleiner Bub gesehen wenn mein Opa Hasen geschlachtet hat. Die standen dann am nächsten Tag als Braten auf dem Tisch. Dann wusste ich wenigstens was los ist, man wird sich seines "Menschseins" dann schon bewusster. Und entweder akzeptiert man das dann oder man wird Vegetarier oder sonstiges, nur Augen zumachen und lalala die Fischstäbchen kommen aus der Fabrik... und auf Anglern rumhacken, das find ich nicht so prickelnd.
Dann lieber schon als Kind lernen was Sache ist und nicht so realitätsfern vor sich hinleben. Oder nicht?


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Andersrum gedacht...

Wenn die Mutti mit Ihrem Kind am Angelplatz steht und ich habe gerade einen Fisch gefangen, soll ich ihn dann nicht abschlagn sondern solange unnötig  leiden lassen, bis die Mutti mit Ihrem Kinde weg ist...?

Nein, das darf nicht sein!

Ich denke, man kann auch etwas "zu zimperlich" sein... 


> Und warum bitte nicht? Es schadet keinem zu erkennen was passiert wenn man essen will... ich hab auch als kleiner Bub gesehen wenn mein Opa Hasen geschlachtet hat. Die standen dann am nächsten Tag als Braten auf dem Tisch. Dann wusste ich wenigstens was los ist, man wird sich seines "Menschseins" dann schon bewusster. Und entweder akzeptiert man das dann oder man wird Vegetarier oder sonstiges, nur Augen zumachen und lalala die Fischstäbchen kommen aus der Fabrik... und auf Anglern rumhacken, das find ich nicht so prickelnd. Dann lieber schon als Kind lernen was Sache ist und nicht so realitätsfern vor sich hinleben. Oder nicht?


Ich denke genau so ist es...


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum dass man nicht vernünftig angeln kann wenn man die Köfis nicht hältern darf für einen langen Angeltag, auch wenn man sie abschlägt bevor man sie anködert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na mir brauchste das nicht zu erklären. Mein Junior ist gerade mal 5 und geht begeistert mit zum Fischen, hat mir bei "unseren" beiden Hechten beim Keschern geholfen und war sogar total interressiert, als ich sie später dann ausgenommen habe. Er ging die Sache völlig unbefangen und wissbegierig an und schlecht geträumt hat es deswegen auch nicht. Ich sehe das auch so, dass er lernen muss, welchen Weg das Stück Fleich oder Fisch auf seinem Teller gegangen ist. Genau so habe ich ihm auch das Abschlagen erklärt: Wenn wir den essen wollen, dann müssen wir ihn auch töten und "schlachten". 

Aber wie ich auf einigen Kondergeburtstagen bereits sehen konnte, sind eben nicht alle Kiddies so erzogen, sondern es gibt auch genügend "uiiiiieeeeeh, was ist das denn" Kiddies, die von ihren Eltern wohl in einer Plüsch Schachtel gehalten werden, oder so. Völlig an der realen Welt vorbei und alles, was nicht aus dem Desinfektionsraum kommt, ist bääh. Später wundert man sich dann am besten noch über Allergien, weil die nach jedem Grashalm, dass sie angefasst haben, in die Wanne gesteckt werden. ICh bin als Kind bei Oma gewesen, die hatte einen regelrechten Kleinbauernhof im Garten, sogar immer zwei Schweine im Stall inklusive Hausschlachtung etc. Da ist auch keines der Kinder zum Psychopathen geworden, weils bei der Hausschlachtung live dabei war. 

Insofern hast Du ja Recht bezüglich der verweichlichten Stadtkinder, aber die sind nun mal da mit passenden Eltern dazu und die werden wir kaum umerziehen können, sondern nur deren Bild bestätigen. Daher eben meine Art, damit um zu gehen. Wenn dann Kiddies kommen und wühlen in der Tauwurmdose rum, zeigens der Mama, ohne dass die gleich unters Sauerstoffzelt zur Reanimation muss, dann zeige ich denen auch, wie man einen Wurm aufzieht oder so. Aber eben nur denen, die das unbefangen wissen wollen und nicht gleich mit dem Kölnisch Wasser Tuch angelaufen kommen, weil sich ne Fliege auf deren Arm gesetzt hat. :q :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

@Norbert #6 

Genau meine Meinung !


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Als Kind lernt man sowas einfach noch am leichtesten. Wie ihr schon sagt: schuld sind die teilweise durchgeknallten Eltern. Ist mir trotzdem egal...dann sollen sie halt zu Hause bleiben  Da können sie desinifizieren bis ihnen schwindlig wird 
Lustig find ich dass solche Typen oft "Grünwähler" sind, ohne jetzt politisch werden zu wollen. Ich seh schon, wir sind uns eh total einig!


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

@Aali-Barba:
Du hast ja zum Teil recht, aber ist es dann nicht die Aufgabe von uns Anglern, die wir wissen "wie der Hase läuft" ein klein wenig von dieser "Urtümlichkeit" an jene weiterzugeben die in Watte gepackt nur zuhause vorm PC sitzen? Wäre meiner Meinung nach doch mal ein Ansatz... 
Deine Rücksicht in allen Ehren und Du meinst das ja auch nur gut, aber damit bestätigt man doch in Gewisser Weise das Weltbild dieser Menschen, daß es sowas "brutales" wie das Aufziehen eines Wurmes nicht gibt...


----------



## rob (14. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

na bin ich froh das ich aus österreich komme,da ist nicht alles so "ver"regelmentiert
habt da schon einige sehr fragwürdige fischereigesetzte..schade..lg rob


----------



## b&z_hunter (14. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Als Kind lernt man sowas einfach noch am leichtesten. Wie ihr schon sagt: schuld sind die teilweise durchgeknallten Eltern. Ist mir trotzdem egal...dann sollen sie halt zu Hause bleiben  Da können sie desinifizieren bis ihnen schwindlig wird
> Lustig find ich dass solche Typen oft "Grünwähler" sind, ohne jetzt politisch werden zu wollen. Ich seh schon, wir sind uns eh total einig!


Tach !
Genauso isses.
Der Umgang formt den Menschen. Mann kann sich nicht alles gefallen lassen,denn diese Kinder sind die Wähler von Morgen und was dann?
Dann sind nämlich wir die durchgeknallten ANGLER.
Und haben dann vieleicht überhabt keine Daseinsberechtigung.
Deshalb wehred den Anfängen,wir dürfen uns einfach nicht alles gefallen lassen!


----------



## b&z_hunter (14. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> na bin ich froh das ich aus österreich komme,da ist nicht alles so "ver"regelmentiert
> habt da schon einige sehr fragwürdige fischereigesetzte..schade..lg rob


Tach!
Du bist nicht der erste,nicht Deutsche, der sich über unsere Gesetze tot lacht.Ich würde es auch tun wenn ich hier nicht leben würde.
Aber Du wirst es sicherlich bemerkt haben das viele Angler aus Deutschland es gar nicht anders WOLLEN!


----------



## Mario.S. (17. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> na dann ist der Fall für mich klar. Ab jetzt nehm ich nen viereckigen durchsichtigen Eimer statt nem runden dunklen. Auch mit Pumpe.
> Und dann ists ein Aquarium. Dat wird luschdig.


Sei mir bitte nicht böse, doch Wortklauberei bringt einen doch hier auch nicht weiter. Oder? Ich bin Angler und Aquarianer, doch der Unterschied zwischen meinem Aquarium und das Hältern von Köderfischen bedarf wohl keiner näheren Schilderung.

Nun zum Frust Aller, es ist verboten #q . Auf jeden Fall in Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein. Ob es hier Ausnahmegenehmigungen die an gewisse Bedingungen geknüpft sind gibt, weiß ich nicht. #d 

Ich kann den Frust natürlich verstehen, auch ich möchte lieber immer auf "frischen" Köderfisch zurückgreifen können. Doch man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass bei einer Kontrolle das Gesetz über den persönlichen Interessen steht und da auch der Aufbau eines Aquariums neben dem Angelplatz nicht viel Unterstützung bietet :c .


----------



## Mario.S. (17. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei uns in Lübeck ist das Hältern von leb. Köderfischen generell verboten,aber jeder Fischereiaufseher und die Wasserschutzpol.drücken bei Kontrollen ein Auge zu,weil sie den Unsinn dieses Gesetzes erkennen.Nicht gebrauchte Köfis kann man lebend wieder zurücksetzen,tote nicht!
> 
> Karsten.


#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Der meiner Meinung nach beste Beitrag zu diesem Thema! Punktlandung!!!
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

PS: Leider gibt es jedoch keine Garantie für das "Augen zu drücken"! #q


----------



## arno (17. September 2004)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Moin!
Wir leben halt in einer dekadenten Gesellschaft!
Wir wissen alle das das Schwachsinn ist, der halt bei einer untergehenden Zivilation üblich ist!
Moral ist Auslegungssache!
Lieber unschuldige Kinder abschlachten,da kann man sich wenigstens auf seinen Freiheitskampf berufen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horlachangler (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hessen Wasserschutzpolizei Wiesbaden. Wurde im Mai am Rhein kontrolliert und hatte mit Sauerstoffpumpe Köderfische lebend mit im Einer. Wohlbemerkt ich fische nie mit lebenden und wollte sie lediglich fisch mit an wasser nehmen um sie dann zu töten und mit Auftriebskörper auf Grund anzubieten. Wegen der starken Grundelverseuchung unserer Gewässer braucht man halt wesentlich mehr Köder als sonst.
Fazit: Bei Kontrolle durch WSP Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wegen Lebendhälterung. Obwohl ausreichend Eimer vorhanden und auch Pumpe. Strafe = 600 Euro und wahrscheinlich Entzug des Angelscheines. Folglich rate ich jedem Angler - Finger weg von lebenden Fischchen im Eimer!!!


----------



## feederbrassen (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Boah |bigeyes

Hier bei uns haben sich letztens noch zwei Kollegen aufgeregd das sie die Fische umgehend zurück setzen mussten.
Kontrolle durch einen Fischereiaufseher ,auch am Rhein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



horlachangler schrieb:


> Fazit: Bei Kontrolle durch WSP Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wegen Lebendhälterung. Obwohl ausreichend Eimer vorhanden und auch Pumpe. Strafe = 600 Euro und wahrscheinlich Entzug des Angelscheines. Folglich rate ich jedem Angler - Finger weg von lebenden Fischchen im Eimer!!!



Die Polizei kann mich auch anzeigen bzw. ein Ordnungsgeld verhängen, wenn ich eine tote Maus auf der Terrasse liegen habe. Dann muss das halt vor Gericht geklärt werden. 

 Die Frage ist also, warum du das akzeptiert hast.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Polizei kann mich auch anzeigen bzw. ein Ordnungsgeld verhängen, wenn ich eine tote Maus auf der Terrasse liegen habe...



bisschen mehr erläuterung bitte


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Fazit: Bei Kontrolle durch WSP Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wegen  Lebendhälterung. Obwohl ausreichend Eimer vorhanden und auch Pumpe.  Strafe = 600 Euro und wahrscheinlich Entzug des Angelscheines. Folglich  rate ich jedem Angler - Finger weg von lebenden Fischchen im Eimer!!!

rechtskräftig vom Gericht verurteilt? wahrscheinlich §17 TSG ?
Da biste wohl an die frischen Wachtmeister der WSP geraten?
Aber Entzug des Angelscheins ( oder meinst Du die Gewässerkarte durch den Bewirtschafter?) , der Entzug des Fischereischeines muss sofort mit abgeurteilt werden !!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hmmh, erster Beitrag im Board und weckt gleich mal 'nen 11 Jahre toten Gaul auf ??? |bigeyes
Seid mal nich sauer aber die Sache kommt mir komisch vor.....#c


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

sorry, jetzt beginnt wieder diese besserwisserei, die alles noch konfuser macht als es ohnehin schon ist und den wichtigen tipp von horlachangler überlesen: "*Finger weg von lebenden Fischchen im Eimer!!!*         " 

danke für den beitrag.


ps: sowas wie von schlotterschätt brauchts hier wirklich nicht.


----------



## gründler (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ich hältere meine jetzt immer in ner Fischtüte aus'n Zoogeschäft und sag bei Kontrollen dann..... hab ich eben gekauft für mein Aquarium/teich.....wollte noch schnell ne runde Angeln und fahr dann nach hause.

#h


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo,

also in Bayern ist für den Entzug des Fischereischeins die Gemeinde zuständig. Art. 60 Fischereigesetz.... "der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden,....bei denen Tatsachen vorliegen, welche die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass sie zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ungeignet sind".
Dies ist z. B. gegeben bei Fischwilderei und bei Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. (Hauptgründe)
Das ist ein Verwaltungsakt der zuständigen Behörde, nicht des Gerichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Jose schrieb:


> bisschen mehr erläuterung bitte



Was für eine Erläuterung erwartest du?#c

 Szenario 1: Die Polizei erstattet Anzeige. Es kommt zum Gerichtsverfahren. Gab es das? Davon habe ich nichts gelesen. Falls ja: Was war die Urteilsbegründung? 

 Szenario 2: Ein Ordnungsgeld wird verhängt. Das kann man akzeptieren oder nicht. Falls nicht, wird das Ganze vor Gericht geklärt.


----------



## zokker (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ich will ja jetzt nicht besser wissen. Aber ich stippe mir meine Köfis im Hafen (die lebendig in den Eimer kommen) und snack nebenbei noch mit der WSP.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was für eine Erläuterung erwartest du?...





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Polizei kann mich auch anzeigen bzw. ein Ordnungsgeld verhängen, wenn ich eine tote Maus auf der Terrasse liegen habe...



na die für die tote maus, die aufgeblähte...


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht besser wissen. Aber ich stippe mir meine Köfis im Hafen (die lebendig in den Eimer kommen) und snack nebenbei noch mit der WSP.



im nordöstlichen Bereich der Republik sind die ja auch entspannter, die haben andere Sorgen... und schieben bestimmt keine Langeweile.:q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Jose schrieb:


> na die für die tote maus, die aufgeblähte...



Das war ein nicht ganz ernstzunehmendes Gleichnis .

 Hier in Beispiel aus der realen Welt: Weil er das Zwitschern der Wellensittiche in der Nachbarwohnung gehört hat und wusste, dass die Leute im Urlaub sind, hat in einem Mehrfamilienhaus hier im Ort jemand die Polizei gerufen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass der Kurzurlaub 3 Tage lang war und die Polizei hat Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz erstattet. Das Ganze wird jetzt vor Gericht geklärt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> im nordöstlichen Bereich der Republik sind die ja auch entspannter, die haben andere Sorgen... und schieben bestimmt keine Langeweile.:q



Wenn ich hier im tiefsten Mittelfranken (Bayern) am RMD-Kanal langlaufe, sehe ich oft Leute mit lebenden Köderfischen im gut durchlüfteten Behälter beim Angeln. Und dort wird oft kontrolliert. Scheint also ein lokales Problem zu sein.


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Nun musst Du nur noch sagen, die haben die Wohnung von Amts wegen öffnen lassen, um den Pieper zu retten, wo es nichts zu retten gab,
dem war nur langweilig, wie bekloppt ist das denn

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

aaach, ich mag eure verzällche...

so zielführend, so dicht am thema und so wahnsinnig fundiert...


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, jetzt beginnt wieder diese besserwisserei, die alles noch konfuser macht als es ohnehin schon ist und den wichtigen tipp von horlachangler überlesen: "*Finger weg von lebenden Fischchen im Eimer!!!*         "
> danke für den beitrag.
> ps: *sowas wie von schlotterschätt brauchts hier wirklich nicht.*



Na dann bitte ick doch gleich mal um Vergebung für meinen "Ausrutscher". Bei uns interessiert sowas die Entenpolizei nicht die Bohne.
Aber vielleicht ist das ja hier genehmer.........

http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html#lebendaelterung-eimer


----------



## Revilo62 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Wahrscheinlich ist eine der frage entsprechende Antwort garnicht möglich, da in den einzelnen BL es anders gehandhabt wird und gesetzlich geregelt ist.
Was wahrscheinlich generell gleich sein wird ist
- Köderfisch frisch getötet nur aus dem gleichen Gewässer
- toter Köderfisch
- Meeresköder und Frostköder kein Problem

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Na dann bitte ick doch gleich mal um Vergebung für meinen "Ausrutscher". Bei uns interessiert sowas die Entenpolizei nicht die Bohne.
> Aber vielleicht ist das ja hier genehmer.........
> 
> http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html#lebendaelterung-eimer



Man dürfte auch nicht schlafen.
Das übliche Blabla.
Wers übertreibt kriegt aufn Deckel, wer nicht, der nicht.
Is n Unterschied, wenn ich 6 Köfis im Eimer hab um eventuell nicht gebrauchte zurücksetzen zu können oder wenn ich 60 Stück im Eimer hab


----------



## Andal (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Was wahrscheinlich generell gleich sein wird ist
> - Köderfisch frisch getötet nur aus dem gleichen Gewässer
> - toter Köderfisch
> - Meeresköder und Frostköder kein Problem



Und wer sich daran hält, der hat auch keinen Zoff mit der Enten-Bullerei. So klar, so einfach und keiner muss irgendwelche G'schichterl von vereinsamten Kanarienvögeln und verblichenen Nagern zitieren.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Na dann bitte ick doch gleich mal um  Vergebung für meinen "Ausrutscher". Bei uns interessiert sowas die  Entenpolizei nicht die Bohne.
> Aber vielleicht ist das ja hier genehmer.........
> 
> http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html#lebendaelterung-eimer



geht nicht um "genehmes", geht diesmal um den auslösenden post, berichterstattung und den rat aufgrund seiner anzeige.

da dann zu schreiben, was hier oder dort alles toleriert wird (evtl. sogar gg. gesetzesgrundlage), bitte, wem soll das helfen?

dein link http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html#lebendaelterung-eimer
 ist für mich der erste substanzielle beitrag dazu, ansonsten nur die üblichen anekdötchen.

klar, ich bin auch schon bei zb. geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen 'davon' gekommen. Und? soll das jetzt 'ne empfehlung sein "mach das"
oder "klag dagegen"?

banane, sag ich.

und falls in einem bundesland das anders geregelt sein sollte, dann bitte auch anmerken.

und nochwas: neuer ABler, erster beitrag und dann solche reaktionen: ehrlich, ich hätte so direkt die nase voll von so 'ner community.

ich hoffe, dass er sich nicht verprellen lässt.


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Habe mir gerade den Erlaubnisschein für den Rhein (Hessen) zu Gemüte geführt und das hess. Fischereigesetz....

Auch wenn es in meinen Augen kleinlich ist, aber da steht wie Fische in Hessen zu hältern sind (wenn dann laut hess. FiGe nur per Setzkescher). Und auch dass bei Wellenschlag nicht gehältert werden darf (Setzkescher). Und der Rhein als Bundeswasserstraße ist gar nicht fürs Hältern (Setzkescher) erlaubt.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

sag ich ja, wenn da einer lust und zeit und geld hat, die widersprüche zwischen lands-fischereiverordnungen und dem bundestierschutz gerichtlich klären zu wollen, nur zu. wir lesen das gerne hier.

allen anderen empfehle ich den rat von horlachangler aus post #*51*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade den Erlaubnisschein für den Rhein (Hessen) zu Gemüte geführt und das hess. Fischereigesetz....
> 
> Auch wenn es in meinen Augen kleinlich ist, aber da steht wie Fische in Hessen zu hältern sind (wenn dann laut hess. FiGe nur per Setzkescher). Und auch dass bei Wellenschlag nicht gehältert werden darf (Setzkescher). Und der Rhein als Bundeswasserstraße ist gar nicht fürs Hältern (Setzkescher) erlaubt.



Laut dem Threadstarter erfolgte die Bestrafung wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, nicht wegen Verstoßes gegen das Hessische Fischereigesetz.


----------



## mieze691 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Coachman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> in dem Fall greift imho das Setzkescherurteil.
> ...



was ein Glück das in Deutschland dieser VERDACHT verboten ist,denn vor dem Gesetz gilt die unschuldsvermutung solange einem das Gegeteil nicht bewiesen ist. Gruß Chris


----------



## Revilo62 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> was ein Glück das in Deutschland dieser VERDACHT verboten ist,denn vor dem Gesetz gilt die unschuldsvermutung solange einem das Gegeteil nicht bewiesen ist. Gruß Chris


wenn Du Dich da mal nicht irren solltest, dann dürfte es bis zu einer möglichen Verhandlung und damit verbundenen Beweisaufnahme keinerlei Repressalien geben.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Bleizange (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Als Angler sollte man sich nicht nur mit den verschiedenen Angelarten befassen, sondern auch die Gesetze seines Bundeslandes einmal anschauen. Solch ein Paragraphenstudium ist mitunter trocken und langweilig, schützt aber vorm Ausführen grober Dummheiten und daraus resultierenden Strafen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Als Angler sollte man sich nicht nur mit den verschiedenen Angelarten befassen, sondern auch die Gesetze seines Bundeslandes einmal anschauen. Solch ein Paragraphenstudium ist mitunter trocken und langweilig, schützt aber vorm Ausführen grober Dummheiten und daraus resultierenden Strafen.


 
Zitat des TE: "Bei Kontrolle durch WSP Verstoß gegen das *Tierschutzgesetz* wegen Lebendhälterung"

Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Bundes- und Landesrecht?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> was ein Glück das in Deutschland dieser VERDACHT verboten ist,denn vor dem Gesetz gilt die unschuldsvermutung solange einem das Gegeteil nicht bewiesen ist. Gruß Chris



Du irrst..die Justizmühlen im Strafrecht beginnen bereits ab einem begründeten(!) Anfangsverdacht(!) zu mahlen[emoji6]

Wie weiter vorgegangen wird,entscheidet einzig und allein die Beweis-/Indizienlage.

Die "in dubio" Grundsätze haben ja trotzdem weiter Bestand.


----------



## mieze691 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

bei einem begründeten Verdacht ist das O.K allerdings nicht wenn ich verbotener weise Köderfische Hältere ist das noch lange kein Grund mich zu Verdächtigen ich würde auch mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln


----------



## Revilo62 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

da darfste dich aber nich versprechen und in Mißverständnisse verstricken 
ansonsten wird man es Dir natürlich nicht unterstellen, weil nicht beweisbar

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## mieze691 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

was wäre wenn ?
ist bei mir schon 25 Jahre her das ich mit Köderfisch geangelt habe, ich steh auf Gummifische und Twister


----------



## Revilo62 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Angeln mit lebenden KöFi?
neben der Anzeige wegen Verstoß §17 TSG evtl. OWV wegen Verstoß gegen Landesfischereigesetz/Verordnung, wenn es gut läuft in getrennten Verfahren, ist sogar anzunehmen, aber nicht auszuschließen
wichtig wäre in diesem Zusammenhang die Feststellung des öffentlichen Interesses und wie knurrig der Staatsanwalt ist 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sneep (18. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hlallo

in NRW ist das mitführen von lebenden Köderfischen am Wasser verboten. In einer Zone um das Gewässer dürfen sich keine lebenden Köderfische befinden. Das hat zunächst nichts damit zu tun ob ich mit lebendem Köderfisch angle oder nicht.

Das soll lediglich verhindern, dass nach dem Angeln die restlichen lebenden Köderfische in das Angelgewässer entlassen werden.

LFischG NRW §6 Absatz 2

[FONT=&quot](2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet werden.[/FONT]
  SneeP


----------



## sbho (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

und was ist  mit den Fischen, die ich für meinen Teich (natürlich lebend) mitnehmen und dort einsetzen möchte?

 Köfis im Eimer fallen ganz klar unter Hälterung.
Das aber mal hintangestellt: Wir müssen mit solchen Aktionen doch nicht schon wieder irgendwelchen P**A Kasperköpfen Munition gegen das ach so kreaturverachtende Angeln liefern, oder. 
Und die Tatsache, daß man Köderfischkessel mit Pumpe kaufen kann heist noch nicht, daß es auch erlaubt ist. Drahtsetzkescher werden auch noch verkauft und die sind ganz klar verboten[/QUOTE]


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Das soll lediglich verhindern, dass nach dem Angeln die restlichen lebenden Köderfische in das Angelgewässer entlassen werden.


Dann wundert es mich aber, warum es da Ärger wg. Tierschutzkram und nicht wg. Verstoßes gegen den



> LFischG NRW §6 Absatz 2


des Fischereigesetzes gab.

Bei der Vorschrift scheint es ja offenbar in erster Linie um Gewässerschutz (= kein Einschleppen von woanders gefangenen Neozoen, potenziellen Seuchenträgern usw.) und nicht um Tierschutz zu gehen.

Für mich daher nicht nachvollziehbar, warum da sozusagen einer auf Tierquälerei und nicht auf Gewässergefährdung gemacht wurde.​


----------



## ronram (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Also wenn die gehälterten Fische ausreichend Wasser und ausreichend Sauerstoff hatten, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wieso gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen wurde.
Eigentlich ist ja nur der böse "Tierquälerei"-Paragraph da möglicherweise relevant und zwar in der Form des länger anhaltenden Leids.
Entweder hatten die Fische genug Wasser, Platz und Sauerstoff oder eben nicht.
Und was war das jetzt? Eine Strafe von der Polizei?? Oder doch ein Bußgeld weil man eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen hat? Als böser Tierquäler sollte man doch wenigstens eine Strafbefehl von einem richtig echten Staatsanwalt erhalten oder eben von einem Richter verurteilt werden. Straftaten werden schließlich nicht von der Polizei sanktioniert. 
Komisch...

Und was das Mitführen lebender Köderfische angeht, in NRW jedenfalls nicht mehr erlaubt. Allerdings spricht die Verordnung über das Fischereigesetz ja auch ganz gezielt von "Köderfischen". Fische für den heimischen Gartenteich* oder kleine Fische für die Fritteuse sind ja keine Köderfische.  
Also müsste einem im Zweifelsfall noch nachgewiesen werden mit welcher Intention man die lebenden Fische in den Eimer gesetzt hat.


Und ein allgemeines Hälterungsverbot kann man (noch) nicht aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten.
Lediglich Mindestanforderungen an die Hälterung um länger anhaltendes Leid zu vermeiden.

*man liest ja immer mal wieder, dass man gefangene Fische nichts ins Aquarium oder den eigenen Teich setzen darf. Aber mir persönlich ist (für NRW) keine Rechtsnorm bekannt, die das untersagt. Lediglich wäre es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht zu vereinbaren einen Fisch in einen ungeeigneten Lebensraum umzusetzen. Aber das sollte einem alleine schon der halbwegs gesunde Menschenverstand untersagen.


----------



## kalfater (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Zu diesem Thema noch ein Beitrag von mir: Ein befreundeter Angler wurde vor etwa drei Wochen von der WAP ermahnt, seine drei Plötzen, die er in einem Köderfischeinsatz, der im See schwamm, in den großen Setzkescher umzusetzen, weil diese Praxis gegen das TG verstößt. Die Anzeige "geht zur Staatsanwaltschaft nach Magdeburg. Dort sitzt ein STA, der ganz scharf auf solche Vorgänge ist." Es wurden zwei Fotos vom Köfi-Einsatz gemacht und Daten aufgeschrieben. 

Mal sehen, was ihm blüht. Nach seiner Aussage hatte er noch nie eine Anzeige von der WAP erhalten. in 25 Jahren nicht. Wenn ich neue Infos habe, berichte ich wieder. 

Bis dahin!
Petri!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Dass der Setzkescher wegen der Größe schonender sein soll als ein KöFi-Eimer-Einsatz, ist Bullshit.
In einem solchen im Stillwasser eingesetzten Einsatz halten sie sich deutlich länger als in einem Setzkescher!
Das weiß jeder, der schon mal zig Tage KÖFis im See gehältert hat. Ich vermute, dass dies an der glatten Oberfläche liegt.

Informier uns bitte über den weiteren Verlauf.


----------



## iltis05 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Kommt immer auf darauf an wie gross plötzen waren.
Ich weiss es nicht genau, aber ich meine das auf gewisses Volumen Wasser nur eine bestimmte anzahl und grösse der Köderfische erlaubt sind.


----------



## Sneep (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo,

bei dem Verbot lebende Köderfische mit ans Wasser zu bringen,  wie es in der LFischVO NRW vor einiger Zeit aufgenommen wurde, geht es nicht um Tierschutz oder Hälterung.

Hiermit soll lediglich verhindert werden, dass ein Idiot seine restlichen Köder-Grundeln anschließend im Baggersee versenkt.

Ein Verdacht, der wohl nicht ganz abwegig ist.

Es gibt in unserer Region bereits mehrere Baggerseen, die den Rhein, was Grundeldichten betrifft sehr alt aussehen lassen. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das möglich ist.
An einem Nachmittag 220 Schwarzmaulgrundeln auf blanken Goldhaken!

Was die Hälterung von Fischen betrifft, ist das egal, ob es sich um einen Eimer oder einen Setzkescher handelt.

Kommt es zu einer Anzeige, wird der Richter jeden Einzelfall entscheiden.
Und zwar,
 1. Wurden den Fischen Leiden und Qualen (nicht Schmerzen)zugefügt?

2. Wenn ja, gab es einen vernünftigen Grund das zu  tun?

Das ist für alle möglichen Hälterungen der gleiche Ablauf.

Das dumme ist nur, man erfährt immer erst danach, ob man alles richtig gemacht hat.

SneeP


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hiermit soll lediglich verhindert werden, dass ein Idiot seine restlichen Köder-Grundeln anschließend im Baggersee versenkt.
> 
> Ein Verdacht, der wohl nicht ganz abwegig ist.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar offtopic aber: warum keine Verbreitung über Vögel?


----------



## Josera (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ist zwar offtopic aber: warum keine Verbreitung über Vögel?



Weil sie Haftlaicher sind ? Außerdem jeder weiß wie Angler sin d oder bei uns sind auch jede Menge Grundeln im Baggersee dank der vielen Lebend Köfi Angler #q


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Hiermit soll lediglich verhindert werden, dass ein Idiot seine restlichen Köder-Grundeln anschließend im Baggersee versenkt.
> 
> Ein Verdacht, der wohl nicht ganz abwegig ist.


Mein Gewässer liegt nur ca.5km weg vom Rhein und hat bisher noch keine Grundeln, zumindest soweit dies bekannt ist?
Es wird aber nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis irgendein Idiot diese, genau so wie von Sneep beschrieben, einbringt.
Ebenso sind vor Jahren bei uns diese Drecks Rapfen eingeschleppt worden, so ist wenigstens der standesgemäße Futterfisch für die inzwischen zahlreichen Waller (natürlich auch von Anglern eingeschleppt!) hinzu gekommen!
Es ist halt einfach, mal eben im Altrhein seine Köfis zu daubeln (senken) und sie dann im Eimer an den See zu bringen.
Dabei dann aus Nachlässigkeit, oder eher Dummheit, die restlichen Köfis zu entsorgen.
Auf die Weise kann der größte Trottel auch mal Gott spielen!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ist zwar offtopic aber: warum keine Verbreitung über Vögel?





Josera schrieb:


> Weil sie Haftlaicher sind ?



Da müssten sich dann schon irgendwie die Steine an den Vögeln verheddern, an denen das Grundelgelege klebt.

In unserem Vereinssee sind sie auch drin und ich glaube kaum, dass ein paar Enten Steine vom Rhein für ihren Hausbau im Kreis Heinsberg eingeflogen haben. Die Kreaturen, die uns die Grundeln beschert haben, haben zwar auch nur zwei Beine, aber keine Flügel und vor allem kein Hirn im blöden Schädel!


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da müssten sich dann schon irgendwie die Steine an den Vögeln verheddern, an denen das Grundelgelege klebt.
> 
> In unserem Vereinssee sind sie auch drin und ich glaube kaum, dass ein paar Enten Steine vom Rhein für ihren Hausbau im Kreis Heinsberg eingeflogen haben. Die Kreaturen, die uns die Grundeln beschert haben, haben zwar auch nur zwei Beine, aber keine Flügel und vor allem kein Hirn im blöden Schädel!



|good:


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dabei dann aus Nachlässigkeit, oder eher Dummheit, die restlichen Köfis zu entsorgen.
> Auf die Weise kann der größte Trottel auch mal Gott spielen!
> 
> Jürgen



 Einige nennen sie Deppen, Trottel oder wie auch sonst...
 eigentlich sollte man sie aber wohl eher, einfach als Mensch bezeichnen.
 (Wir sind halt alle mehr oder weniger unwissend oder einfach doof)

 Hand aufs Herz, wer kann ausschließen ähnliches schon selbst gemacht zu haben?.
  Auf, an und innen trägt jeden Köfi viele weitere Lebensformen, die wohl keiner alle kennt.
 Jeder vom Harken freikommende Fisch ist ähnlich gefährlich wie ein besetzter überzähliger Köfi.
 Selbst in dem Transportwasser verbreitet man möglicherweise fremde Keime.
 Wir alle schleppen also stetig uns unbekannte Lebensformen hin und her.
 Es ist traurig wenn so auch die Grundeln immer mehr verbreitet werden, aber so etwas ist halt die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.

 Eine echte Verbesserung ist da wohl ein Verbot Fische mit ans Wasser bringen zu dürfen...
 Aber so etwas ist eben auch eine unangenehme Einschränkung.

 Auch ja, wenn man schon die Angler fürchtet die Köfis entkommen lassen sollte man Besatz mit billigen unsortierten Futterfischen als Tat hirnloser Wesen einstufen.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da müssten sich dann schon irgendwie die Steine an den Vögeln verheddern, an denen das Grundelgelege klebt.
> 
> In unserem Vereinssee sind sie auch drin und ich glaube kaum, dass ein paar Enten Steine vom Rhein für ihren Hausbau im Kreis Heinsberg eingeflogen haben. Die Kreaturen, die uns die Grundeln beschert haben, haben zwar auch nur zwei Beine, aber keine Flügel und vor allem kein Hirn im blöden Schädel!


 
 Mehr Hirn scheint lediglich doof zu machen, Enten verhalten sich halt intelligenter.:q


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Gescheiter als die Festlegung, dass lebende Köfis am Wasser verboten sind, scheint mir die Brandenburger Festlegung, dass Köfis nur an dem Gewässer verwendet werden dürfen, aus dem sie entnommen wurden. 
Mir scheint das Verbot lebdender Köfis AM Wasser eher darauf hinzudeuten, dass man wenig Vertrauen hat, dass es dann keine Lebigen Köfis IM Wasser gäbe. 
Und ich möchte, aus eigener Beobachtung, behaupten, dass noch ziemlich häufig mit lebigem Köfi geangelt wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

@Bernd, ich bin ja bekanntermaßen ein Freund des untoten Köfis, vor allem wenn es auf Waller geht.
Allerdings bin ich dazu in der Lage mir die entsprechenden Köfis auch in dem Gewässer zu fangen, wo ich auch den Ansitz auf Waller vor habe.
Wenn es mir nicht gelingt die Köfis dort zu fangen und dies ist durchaus schon mal passiert, dann gibt es eben keinen Walleransitz!
Deshalb kann ich das hier nicht so stehen lassen:



> *Hand aufs Herz, wer kann ausschließen ähnliches schon selbst gemacht zu haben?.
> 
> *Wenn es sein muss auch beide Hände aufs Herz, ich kann das bei mir ausschließen!
> Auf, an und innen trägt jeden Köfi viele weitere Lebensformen, die wohl keiner alle kennt.
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...Hand aufs Herz, wer kann ausschließen ähnliches schon selbst gemacht zu haben?...



ich.
und zwar aus genannten einsichtigen gründen, und nicht aus 'folgsamkeit'.



außerdem habe ich harken nur im garten :m


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Hand aufs Herz, wer kann ausschließen ähnliches schon selbst gemacht zu haben?.
> ......



Ich. Wel ich die ganz wenigen male, wo ich mich mit Köfi-Ansitzen versucht habe, die Köfis unmittelbar vorher am Angelplatz aus dem Wasser geholt habe.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Freue mich, das einige das für Ihr Tun, meinen ausschließen zu können.

 @Jose
 Wie immer knapp und doch kompakt.

 In einigen B-Ländern ist es halt verboten Köderfische von A nach B zu bringen, ob aber ein Verbot immer reicht das auch zu unterbinden?
 Besser ist es sicher, es aus Einsicht zu unterlassen.

 Aber so ein Verbot gibt es eben nicht in allen B-Ländern und bei der  Unterscheidung der Köderfischarten tun sich viele Angler eher schwer. Wobei wir viele Dinge eben gar nicht sehen können.(Erbanlagen, Keime, Algen, u.s.w)

 Über die Köfis wird/wurde dort also ein stetiger Austausch durchgeführt.
 Interessant ist aber, das sich das nicht unbedingt negativ spiegelt.
 Entweder ist es nicht so schlimm, oder aber die Verbote bewirkten nichts.
 (Solch ein geringer Austausch mag ja auch positive oder eben negative Auswirkungen haben)

 Fakt ist aber, das auch über Köderfische viel Neues in die Gewässer gelangt.
 z.B Karauschen die in Wahrheit Giebel oder Goldfische sind, Blaubandbärblinge und eben nun sicher auch Grundeln.

 Jede neue Art bringt dann auch gleich einige neue Keime mit.
 Köderfische aus dem Zoohandel & Gartenteich sicher besonders viele.
 Fakt ist aber auch das in viele Gewässer alles mögliche still eingebracht wird, aus Aquarien, Gartenteichen und vielen Quellen mehr..
 Ein Vorgang der kaum zu steuern ist.

 Das ist eine Tatsache, die einen Laien verwundern und erschrecken wird, aber über die Jahre lernt man, das es eher der Normalfall ist.



 Da denkt man dann schräge.
 Anstatt sich über die plötzlich massenhaft auftretenden Bitterlinge zu freuen, denkt man darüber nach, ob es nicht ein fremder Bitterling sein könnte.
 Schwimmt da eine Schildkröte, denkt man an Schmuckschildkröten, aber weniger an die Einheimische.

 Ich habe provokativ geschrieben, vielleicht macht es Einzelne ja nachdenklich.

 Ich für mich kann es nicht ausschließen, ganz im Gegenteil.
 Ich freue mich aber, das viele Andere so etwas können.

 Wobei ich den Tierschutzaspekt bei "Lebende Köderfische am Gewässer" noch gar nicht betrachtet habe.


----------



## Hezaru (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Bei uns haben wir die letzten Jahre steigende Aquarien- und Gartenteichentlehrungen bemerkt.Grosse Probleme hat uns das jedoch noch nicht bereitet (oder nicht bemerkt).
Mit der Entsorgung der Lebenden Restköfis auch noch nicht,vielleicht. Genau wissen wir das nicht (Verein).
Sorgen machen mir eher die oberschlauen Angler die im Baggersee acht kleine Zander erwischt haben und denken sie müssten mal ordendlich Grundeln setzen damit die Zander besser wachsen. Oder Barsche oder Rapfen setzen, man will ja sowas auch mal fangen. Oder Wels, vielleicht auch Zwergwels, schmeckt ja lecker.
Ich hab da Gerüchte gehört, mal sehen was rauskommt.
Die Sache mit Keime, Parasiten- und Krankheitsverschleppung kann ich nicht einschätzen. Als Verein dürfen wir ja nur bei zert. Fischzuchten einkaufen.
Aber wenn bei denen in den Hälterbecken alle zwei Tage andere Fische aus wasweisichwoher stehen ist das vielleicht schlimmer als wenn ich beim kleinen Teichbesitzer kaufe.
Zusammengefasst möchte ich damit sagen:
Leb. Köfi  Verbot am Wasser ist richtig um Entsorgung zu verhindern, aber schwer kontrollierbar (Sinnlos?)
Es ist aber nicht der wichtigste Punkt.


Gruss Hezaru


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

lebender köderfisch?

ich find fetten toten zander im sack viel wichtiger, weil das ist was ohne fliegenbeinzählerei.

sorry, auf die jahre nerven solchen hin&her&überhaupt-themen an schlechten abenden schon mal.
es gähnt...


----------



## Hezaru (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Öhm ja,
verstehe ich nicht ganz, entweder ich nehme ihn mit oder C&R, nen Sack brauch ich da nicht..;+


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Öhm ja,
> verstehe ich nicht ganz, entweder ich nehme ihn mit oder C&R, nen Sack brauch ich da nicht..;+



ok., trägst ihn in der hand nach hause. ich im sack (leinen, handgewebt aus im vollmond gesätem flachs...)

hauptsache catch. release im sack klingt irgendwie....


----------



## Hezaru (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hi Jose,
ich brauch da nicht irgendwie bescheisen und das ist auch nicht meine Einstellung. CuR war auf unter 50cm bezogen.
In unseren Flüsschen ist es nicht so wie bei euch am Rhein.

Fangergebniss Zander 180 kg
Favgergebniss Hecht 335 Kg

bei 600 Aktiven plus Pas plus JG ca 750

Sprich,ich mach doch schon ein Fass auf bei einem pro Tag.
Das mit C&R ist etwas falsch rübergekommen, haben wir kaum nötig.


----------



## horlachangler (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

das mit den lebenden KöFi im Eimer ist richtig. Mein Beitrag vom 16.9.15, ich wurde rechtskräftig zu insg. 670,-- Euro verdonnert, weil ich auf dem Rhein mit KöFi im Eimer kontrolliert wurde. Angelkollege war mit im Boot. Nach Tierschutz und Hess. Fischereigesetz ist das Hältern von KöFi im Eimer, egal ob mit Pumpe verboten und stellt den Tatbestand der schweren Tierquälerei dar. Kostet richtig Asche. Ein Gerichtsverfahren hätte die Sache noch weiter verteuert, so mein Anwalt, weil man eh nicht durchgekommen wäre. Wir Angler stehen eh in der Kritik und so rate ich jedem sich das gut zu überlegen mit den KöFi. Ich nehme mit Sicherheit keine Rheinkarte mehr, weil eh zu teuer. von 35,-- Euro innerhalb von 2 Jahren auf 60,-- und weiter steigend. Im Main gibts auch Fische und Gute dazu.


----------



## Fr33 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass auch am Main in unserer Ecke die selben Regelungen gelten....


----------



## Riesenangler (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Was solche Regeln angeht, würde ich hier auf nichts mehr wetten wollen. Das ist bestimmt wieder so eine Sache, de einzelnen Länder. Was dem einen verboten ist, ist dem Anderen erlaubt. Mit etwas Pech liegen dazwischen nur hundert Meter.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Und wo kein Kläger...[emoji6] 

Und denen nimmt man bereits mit simpler Diskretion einen grossen Teil des Windes aus ihren  Pseudomoralsegeln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Alder Alder, "schwere Tierquälerei"... wird dann jetzt auch jeder Amateur-Aquarianer zu 30 Jahren Zwangsarbeit verdonnert, weil er zwei Goldfische in nem Glas hält?

Ich behaupte einfach mal: Manche unüberlegt gestalteten Aquarien sind volumenmäßig kleiner und dazu sauerstoffärmer als so mancher Köfi-Eimer...

Und deren Insassen "wohnen" darin potenziell deutlich länger als ein paar frisch gefangene Köfis während einer Angelsession...

Was ne kaputte Welt.

Eine Verbotsbegründung wg. Einschleppungsverhinderung von Krankheiten und Neozoen geht da für mich in Ordnung, ist nachvollziehbar.

Aber "schwere Tierquälerei" definitiv nicht, das ist schlichtweg lächerlich hoch zehn. Was ein bescheuerter Kuschelzoo. 

Bald gibt's wohl auch noch Kleinfischpsychologen und therapeutische Kakerlakenmasseure.

Da lieber mal auf die "artgerechte Haltung" von Menschen achten, da bestehen IMO allgemein und vielerorts weitaus größere Defizite.


----------



## Darket (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ist schon geil, wenn da die Basis u.a. das bundeseinheitliche Tierschutzgesetz ist. Hier in Berlin ist der Fischereirechteinhaber einiger Gewässer das Land Berlin vertreten durch das Landesfischereiamt. Das wiederum gibt Abgeklärten aus, auf denen in den Bestimmungen steht, dass nicht benötigte Köderfische lebend in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden sollen. Es steht gleichzeitig auch drin, dass gehälterte Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, was natürlich ein großartiger Schildbürgerstreich ist. Aber abgesehen davon, dass da sich widersprechende Regularien stehen, hat die Fischreibehörde damit auf jeden Fall das Hältern an ihren Gewässern erlaubt, was bedeutet, dass es ja demzufolge nach Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt sein muss, zu hältern. Sie müssen natürlich in einem angemessen großen Gefäß respektive Setzkescher untergebracht werden, aber mal ehrlich, ob Setzkescher oder großer Eimer angemessen sind, kommt doch arg auf die Größe der Fische an. Wenn ich im Sommer die kleinen Ukeleis senke, macht ein Eimer auch für die Tiere viel mehr Sinn als ein Setzkescher. Bei 40cm Brassen zum Wallerangeln im alten Farbeimer, mag das ja anders aussehen, aber an sich ist das doch ziemlicher Bock ist.


----------



## Sneep (9. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo,

ich schlage vor, wir betrachten das Thema nach Bundesländern getrennt. Sonst hat zwar immer jeder Recht, anfangen kann man mit dem Ergebnis aber nichts.
Mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf NRW.

Es hilft auch sehr, vor einer Wortmeldung selber mal in das Gesetz zu schauen, ich weiß, das ist viel Arbeit. 

Wenn man in NRW in die LFischVO schaut, findet man im 

§6 Abs 2 folgendes: 
​ *[FONT=&quot](2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet werden.

[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]Der Abs 2 wurde 2010 bei der letzten Anpassung ergänzt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Damit soll verhindert werden, dass überzählige Köderfische in das Angelgewässer ausgesetzt werden. 

Es ist wenig wahrscheinlich, dass jemand seine beiden übrig gebliebenen Grundeln nach dem Angeln zurück in den Rhein bringt.:q[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wenn die absolute Frische des Köders so wichtig ist, den andern Vereinsmitgliedern einen Baggersee mit einem Bestand  an Schwarzmaulgrundeln wie im Rhein zu hinterlassen, finde ich das un-bzw asozial.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Wer nicht glaubt, dass das im Baggersee möglich is[FONT=&quot]t,[/FONT] dem zeige ich das gerne. An einem knappen Nachmittag 220 Stück, auf blankem Goldha[FONT=&quot]k[/FONT]en.
[FONT=&quot]Z[FONT=&quot]u[/FONT]dem ist in[FONT=&quot] Kürze [/FONT]die Amu[FONT=&quot]r-Schläfergrundel (Percottus glenii[FONT=&quot]) mit Karpfenlieferungen schon mal [FONT=&quot]g[/FONT]rob verteilt. [FONT=&quot]D[FONT=&quot]ie Feinverte[FONT=&quot]i[/FONT]lung  erfolgt dann [FONT=&quot]mit Köderfischen. Die Schläfergrundel hat [FONT=&quot]in Russland gan[FONT=&quot]ze Seen we[FONT=&quot]itgehend Fisch- und Amphibienfrei gemacht.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Noch ein Tip an alle Empörten. Erst das Ergebnis der Diskussion abwarten. Jetzt haben sich schon viele über die schwere Tierquälerei aufgeregt und müssen jetzt wieder  ganz von vorne aufregen. 
Also diese Diskussion hat einen Unterhaltungswert wie lange keine mehr. 
Was hier an spontanen Argumenten rausgehauen wird ohne einen Versuch zu machen, das auch mit einem Zitat belegen zu können.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das ist eine juristische Frage, der Fragensteller richtet sich nach dem, wa[FONT=&quot]s[/FONT] ihm hier geraten wird. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das betrifft sicher nicht alle, ich mache das auch nicht an Personen fest. Mir fällt nur zunehmend auf, das einige aus dem Bauch heraus was in die Diskussion werfen und andere im Text herumblättern können um das wieder zu widerlegen. Da wäre es schön, wenn alle mal suchen.

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Das musste mal raus, jetzt kann es mit dem Thema gerne weitergehen. Nichts für ungut.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]SneeP
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

??? 

Horlachangler wurde seiner Aussage nach (Ende Thread-Seite 11) wg. schwerer Tierquälerei zu 670 Hebeln verknackt... und nicht wg. "Neonzoenförderung" etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Horlachangler wurde seiner Aussage nach (Ende Thread-Seite 11) wg. schwerer Tierquälerei zu 670 Hebeln verknackt... und nicht wg. "Neonzoenförderung" etc.



Naja, für mich liest sich das anders, er wurde eben NICHT verknackt oder verurteilt, weil kein klärendes Gerichtsverfahren.

Sondern er hat auf Anraten (wohl) ein Bußgeld oder einen Strafbefehl akzeptiert.



horlachangler schrieb:


> Ein Gerichtsverfahren hätte die Sache noch weiter verteuert, so mein Anwalt, weil man eh nicht durchgekommen wäre.



Mit scheint es so (ich kenne natürlich die Unterlagen, Hergang etc. NICHT; nur aus der Beschreibung hier im Forum), als ob hier ein in der Materie nicht sonderlich fitter Anwalt aus Angst vor öffentlicher Meinung lieber keinen Prozeß riskieren wollte und der wohl auch diverses Recht (Tierschutzgesetz, Fischereirecht, Verordnung etc.) durcheinander gebracht oder für den Fall nicht richtig einsortiert hat und dann geraten, Bußgeld oder Strafbefehl zu akzeptieren, statt das vor Gericht klären zu lassen.

Denn das:


Sneep schrieb:


> Wenn man in NRW in die LFischVO schaut, findet man im
> §6 Abs 2 folgendes:
> *[FONT=&quot](2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet werden.
> 
> [/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]Der Abs 2 wurde 2010 bei der letzten Anpassung ergänzt.[/FONT]


wäre zwar ein Verstoß gegen Fischereiverordnung, aber wie man daraus einen schweren Verstoß gegen Tierschutzgesetz bastelt (relevant für Strafbarkeit ist der § 17 des TSG) würde mich schon mal interessieren.

Da ja schon nicht zurücksetzen oder fotografieren lebender Fische automatisch ein Verstoss gegens TSG wäre und zudem eher nicht strafbar, siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



horlachangler schrieb:


> Nach Tierschutz und Hess. Fischereigesetz ist das Hältern von KöFi im Eimer, egal ob mit Pumpe verboten und stellt den Tatbestand der schweren Tierquälerei dar.



Nach dem Hess. Fischereigesetz ist das eine OWI, keine Straftat. Auch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist das nicht automatisch eine Straftat, sondern immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Der Tatbestand der schweren Tierquälerei hat erst mit einem entsprechenden Urteil Bestand. Dabei kommt es sicher auch darauf an, in welchem Zustand die Köfis waren. 5 quicklebendige Ukeleis in einem großen Eimer sind hier sicher anders zu bewerten, als 20 halbtote, schon auf dem Rücken liegende Fische in einer trüben Brühe. 
(pers. Meinung: Letzteres mag nicht fein sein, aber da bin ich voll und ganz bei Pirsch-Hirsch)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit scheint es so (ich kenne natürlich die Unterlagen, Hergang etc. NICHT; nur aus der Beschreibung hier im Forum), als ob hier ein in der Materie nicht sonderlich fitter Anwalt aus Angst vor öffentlicher Meinung lieber keinen Prozeß riskieren wollte und der wohl auch diverses Recht (Tierschutzgesetz, Fischereirecht, Verordnung etc.) durcheinander gebracht oder für den Fall nicht richtig einsortiert hat und dann geraten, Bußgeld oder Strafbefehl zu akzeptieren, statt das vor Gericht klären zu lassen.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826



Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung.




Sneep schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot] Es ist wenig wahrscheinlich, dass jemand seine beiden übrig gebliebenen Grundeln nach dem Angeln zurück in den Rhein bringt.:q[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]​



Genau deswegen finde ich das Verbot des mitführens lebender Köderfische absolut richtig. 
Die Idiotie in unserer Gesetzgebung führt sogar soweit, dass wer die überzähligen Fische in ein fremdes Gewässer aussetzt und dabei erwischt wird, mit einer weitaus geringeren Strafe rechnen muss als derjenige, der sie vor den Kopf haut und in die Büsche wirft.

Tierschutz in Deutschland ist ein Kasperltheater.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Mit scheint es so (ich kenne natürlich die Unterlagen, Hergang etc. NICHT; nur aus der Beschreibung hier im Forum), als ob hier ein in der Materie nicht sonderlich fitter Anwalt aus Angst vor öffentlicher Meinung lieber keinen Prozeß riskieren wollte und der wohl auch diverses Recht (Tierschutzgesetz, Fischereirecht, Verordnung etc.) durcheinander gebracht oder für den Fall nicht richtig einsortiert hat und dann geraten, Bußgeld oder Strafbefehl zu akzeptieren, statt das vor Gericht klären zu lassen.



Mir deucht eher, der Herr Advokat hat gerechnet. Dabei ist er zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass eine Verhandlung wohl eine geringere Buße erreicht hätte, aber unter dem Strich mehr als der Strafbefehl gekostet hätte.

Wozu jetzt darüber noch palavern? Es ist aus gutem Grunde nun einmal verboten, lebende Köderfische in einem Eimer zu hältern. Das hat der Horlacher sicher vorher auch gewußt. Er hat es getan, wurde erwischt und er hat seinen Denkzettel bekommen. Und ich denke, dass er sich bestimmt bewußt ist, dass das alles die logische Folge seiner freien Entscheidung war, ein Verbot zu ignorieren. Wir können davon ausgehen, dass er seine Lektion gelernt hat.

Freie Entscheidungen sind eine feine Sache - aber eben nicht immer...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wir können davon ausgehen, dass er seine Lektion gelernt hat.


DAS glaub ich auch:
Nicht mehr erwischen lassen............
:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wäre zwar ein Verstoß gegen Fischereiverordnung, aber wie man daraus einen schweren Verstoß gegen Tierschutzgesetz bastelt (relevant für Strafbarkeit ist der § 17 des TSG) würde mich schon mal interessieren.



Kein Einzellfall,lies mal bitte hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314586

#26 nach,wie sich selbst Polizeibeamte im dt.Irrsinn verlaufen und aus oft gehörten Halbwahrheiten 'ne
Anzeige basteln wollen.

Das tats.Vergehen wird schlichtweg übersehen und dafür durch "der Schwager meines Kumpels und davon der Onkel hat mal gehört das.." Mumpitz ersetzt.

Man möchte sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



BigBen schrieb:


> @ sunny dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen stelle meine Köfis auch im Kessel ins Wasser und so bleibt es auch bis jetzt hat sich keiner beschwert. Bis man bei uns nen gescheiten Köfi fängt dauert es schon ein wenig und ich habe keine lust immer weder neu anzufangen mit stippen/senken da ich auch an anderen stelle auf Raubfisch fische als auf Köfis kann ja schlecht immer auf und abbauen
> 
> MfG
> 
> BigBen



§ 6 (Fn 4)
Verwendung von Köderfischen
(1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht.

*(2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet werden.
*
Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz NRW

Hältern bedeutet ja nichts anderes als mitführen, bedeutet also im endeffekt fangen töten und dann an den haken - total stupide, aber kannste machen nichts


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ist aber eben nicht strafbar nach Tierschutzgesetz, sondern nur nach Fischereigesetz/verordnung, dementsprechend auch eher OWI als Straftat....


----------



## ronram (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ich hätte ja gerne mal von jemandem,  der die Lebendhälterung von Fischen pauschal als strafbare Tierquälerei einsortiert, das ganze einmal ausführlich erläutert. Und zwar unter Berücksichtigung des §9 TierSchlVO ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Nana..wir wollen den verheuchelten dt.Tierschutz doch nicht seiner Maske berauben,oder?[emoji6]


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Mir ist einfach nur völlig schleierhaft, warum jemand wg. Tierschutzgalama Ärger bekommt, obwohl er gegen eine Bestimmung, die zur Einschleppungverhinderung von gewässerschädigenden Neozoen und Krankheiten gedacht ist (sinnvoll!!), verstoßen hat.

Und die potenziellen Krankheiten bzw. Neozoen offenbar total unwichtig sind --> die eigentliche Basis der Bestimmung wird da doch total missachtet.

Das ist geradezu kafkaesk. Bzw. wenn da was offenbar (in Hirnen) eingeschleppt wurde, dann irgendeine Tierschutzkrankheit (offenbar in Verbindung mit Creutzfeldt-Jakob und/oder atomarer Frontallappenbestrahlung).

Quasi wie wenn jemand mit 180 km/h zur Schulkinderwartezeit inner 30er-Zone an ner Bushaltestelle voller Kiddies extrem randsteinnah vorbeibrettert und dabei fast zwei Wartende erwischt, aber dann teuren Anzeige-Ärger bekommt, weil sein Auspuff oder Radio zu laut war (oder seine Felgen nicht eingetragen).

Es geht mir gar nicht drum, DASS der Kandidat Ärger bekam bzw. angezeigt wurde - sondern WARUM.

Und DAS finde ich buchstäblich krank, weil völlig am Ursprungsziel der Bestimmung vorbei. Da scheinen die Prioritäten mittlerweile sehr seltsam zu liegen.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Mir ist einfach nur völlig schleierhaft, warum jemand wegen einer Bestimmung, die zur Einschleppungverhinderung von Neozoen und Krankheiten gedacht ist (sinnvoll!!), dann wg. Tierschutzgalama Ärger bekommt.



Weil es der Staatsanwalt so sah. Ob das zutreffend ist, wurde ja nicht verhandelt, weil er den Strafbefehl angenommen hat. Der hätte ja auch Hochverrat reinschreiben können, oder sonst etwas. Relevant wäre die "schwere Tierquälerei" ja erst dann geworden, wenn ein Richter sie in ein Urteil gebunden hätte. Das hätte man mit mehr Geld abwenden können - hat man aber nicht.

Was ist da so kompliziert?


----------



## Laichzeit (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Es ist, unabhängig von dem einen Fall, sehr ernüchternd wenn die ganze Thematik und allgemein viel in der Fischerei, nur auf das Tierschutzgesetz reduziert wird.
Einschleppen von Neozoen, vor Allem Grundeln hat damit sehr wenig zu tun.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> Was ist da so kompliziert?


Für mich beginnt das schon mit der eigentlichen Anzeige bzw. der Begründung für diese.

Anzeige wg. potenzieller Gewässerschädigung, OK. Aber wg. Tierschutzkram - nein.

Weil der Sinn der Bestimmung mit Natur- bzw. Gewässerschutz, aber genau null mit Tierschutz zu tun hat.


----------



## gründler (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ich warte ja schon lange auf ne Anzeige weil jemand Guppys in einer tüte ausn Baumarkt schleppt oder nen Koi im 80l beutel im Kofferraum etc. usw.

Aber wird noch kommen,wir nähern uns Stk. für Stk. 

|rolleyes





|wavey:#h


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dass der Setzkescher wegen der Größe schonender sein soll als ein KöFi-Eimer-Einsatz, ist Bullshit.
> In einem solchen im Stillwasser eingesetzten Einsatz halten sie sich deutlich länger als in einem Setzkescher!
> Das weiß jeder, der schon mal zig Tage KÖFis im See gehältert hat. Ich vermute, dass dies an der glatten Oberfläche liegt.



selten so xxxxxxxxxxxxx gelesen, eimer einsatz besser als setzkescher....

das ein vernünftiger setzkescher nach cips regeln das wahrscheinlich beste mittel ist, um fische zu hältern, wenn man es denn möchte, beweisen alle länder um uns herum. ich habe noch nirgend von massenfischsterben aus england oder holland gelesen und da ist der setzkescher gang und gebe. da müssten ja tonnenweise tote fische nach beinah wöchentlichen wettkämpfen oder koppeltrainings rumschwimmen....


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

naja, was heißt xxxxxxxxxx, hier redet doch jeder von seinen erfahrungen.
ehrlich gesagt halte ich so wohl den setzkescher, als auch den eimer, vernünftig, also nach situation angewandt für eine gute lösung, wenn da nicht die gesetze wären...


----------



## Nidderauer (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Hältern bedeutet ja nichts anderes als mitführen, bedeutet also im endeffekt fangen töten und dann an den haken - total stupide, aber kannste machen nichts



 Ja und das genau für die beiden Fische, die Du gerade an deinen beiden Haken hast. Bei weiteren, tot mitgeführten Köderfischen läufst du Gefahr, die ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet zu haben. Die stinken darüberhinaus auch nach 2 Stunden in der Sonne. Also immer schön einzeln nach Bedarf frisch fangen, töten und anködern, sonst gibt das richtig Ärger. 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Komisch. Allenthalben wird von Köderfischbeschaffung und Vorräten geredet und wenn man ans Wasser kommt, sieht man nie einen damit fischen. Fresst ihr die heimlich alle selber, oder füttert ihr die Katzen damit?


----------



## Matthias_R (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> § 6 (Fn 4)
> Verwendung von Köderfischen
> (1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht.
> 
> ...



Wenn köfis ohnehin nur aus dem Gewässer stammen dürfen, in dem sie verwendet werden, geht es wohl eher darum, den Einsatz lebender Köfis zu unterbinden. Zumindest hier in meiner Gegend scheint mir der gang und gäbe zu sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Dass der Köderfisch aus einem anderen Gewässer stammt, kann man sehr schlecht überprüfen und das machen sich manche zu Nutzen.
Tote Köfis sind eindeutig und unterbinden das Verschleppen von Fremdarten.

Das sollten wir aus Eigeninteresse/Schutz einfach bleiben lassen. Lebende Köfis umherkarren oder damit zu angeln wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf uns, zudem gelangen unerwünschte Gäste in Gewässer, in die sie nicht hingehören.
Den ein oder anderen Fisch weniger zu fangen, wiegt imho gegen die mitgeschleppten Probleme nicht auf.


----------



## ronram (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nana..wir wollen den verheuchelten dt.Tierschutz doch nicht seiner Maske berauben,oder?[emoji6]



Der verheuchelte deutsche Tierschutz denkt selten um mehr als eine Ecke...wenn er denn überhaupt denkt.
Von Denken kann da nur selten gesprochen werden. Eher von Glauben...

Eigentlich schon traurig, dass man als Angler die hintersten Winkel des deutschen Paragraphendschungels kennen sollte, um sich am Wasser nicht angreifbar zu machen.#d


----------



## Sneep (10. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> § 6 (Fn 4)
> Verwendung von Köderfischen
> (1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das steht nicht im Landesfischerei*gesetz*,  sondern in der Landesfischerei*verordnung*.

Die Verordnung enthält vorwiegend Bestimmungen, die die Details regeln oder häufig angepasst werden.
Typische Beispiele sind die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten.

Änderungen am Gesetz muss der Landtag beschließen. Die Fischereivordnung kann die oberste Fischereibehörde, also das Ministerium  anordnen.
Diese beiden Bestimmungen regeln die Fischerei.

Verstösse gegen Bestimmunge von LFischG und LFischVO sind *immer* nur Ordnungswidrigkeiten.

Zum Beispiel fischen ohne Fischereischein. Der Fischereischein ist durch das LFischG gefordert.
Das heißt, es kann nur eine OW sein. 

Anders sieht es aus bei Eigentumsdelikten wie Fischwilderei. Hier wird in Rechte des Pächters eingegriffen, das Gesetz schützt den Rechteinhaber. Diese Verstöße sind immer Straftaten, zum Beispiel das Fehlen eines Erlaubnisscheines.

Andere Gesetze wie Tierschutzgesetz oder Landschaftsgesetz enthalten sowohl OW als auch Straftaten.

sneeP


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das steht nicht im Landesfischerei*gesetz*,  sondern in der Landesfischerei*verordnung*.
> 
> ...




So wie Sneep schön erklärt hat, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Gesetz und einer Verordnung ist, möchte ich das ganze noch einmal aus TierSchG-Sicht aufgreifen.

Die Verordnung, die von der zuständigen Behörde erlassen wird, kann ja nur enthalten, was das Gesetz ihr an Spielraum einräumt.
Das ganze also mal für das TierSchG um zu zeigen, dass das Hältern eines Fisches nicht pauschal gegen das deutsche Tierschutzrecht verstoßen kann:
TierSchG --> TierSchlVO...Eingangsformel? Check...Grundlage ist das TierSChG. So weit so gut...
Anwendungsbereich? § 1 Abs 2? Check. Passt soweit also schonmal.
§ 9 Abs 1  "Lebende Fische dürfen nur in Behältern aufbewahrt werden, deren (..)"...Check #6. Ich lese da ein dickes fettes *dürfen*, das mit diversen Auflagen versehen ist...Aber dennoch steht da *dürfen*.
Im Umkehrschluss dürfen sie nicht in Behältern aufbewahrt werden, die den in § 9 Abs 1 aufgelisteten Anforderungen entsprechen.
Bewahre ich aber meine Fische...selbst wenn es die in NRW verbotenen lebenden Köderfische sind, in einem entsprechenden Behälter auf, kann ich mich nicht strafbar machen. Ein Bußgeld wegen Missachtung der LFischVO droht, ja gut (oder eher weniger gut), aber nirgendwo liegt da eine Strafbarkeit im Raum.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn köfis ohnehin nur aus dem Gewässer stammen dürfen, in dem sie verwendet werden, geht es wohl eher darum, den Einsatz lebender Köfis zu unterbinden. Zumindest hier in meiner Gegend scheint mir der gang und gäbe zu sein.



 Solche Verbote das Köderfische nur aus dem Gewässer stammen dürfen wo auch mit Ihnen geangelt wird gibt es z.B in NRW schon sehr lange.
 Da war ein Verbot lebender Köderfische noch gar kein Thema.
 So etwas gab es dort wohl schon in meiner Kindheit, vor 40 Jahren.

 Da wo ich aufwuchs interessiert es auch heute noch keine Sau, wobei Sau da die Tatsachen verdreht.:q
 Ich kann das recht gut beurteilen und mich selbst als Sau mit verurteilen, die Nachfahren der einst auch von Mir verschleppten Köderfische finde ich dort oft noch heute.
 Das war das Ende der dort vorher, nebeneinander aber gemeinsam vorkommenden Giebel und Karauschen.
 Die Karausche fehlt nun und recht vielen Giebel sieht man an, das es nicht mehr die Silberkarausche von einst ist. 
 Die meisten schaffen es ja nicht einmal Karauschen vom Giebel zu unterscheiden, von dunklen Goldfischen oder Kreuzungen ganz zu schweigen, lächerlich zu denken das sie Reinrassige Giebel erkennen könnten.
 Das wird selbst genetisch Untersucht sicher nicht ganz einfach.

 Reicht Dier dieses kleine Beispiel, das so etwas durchaus Sinn macht, auch wenn es das Angeln erschwert.
 Sonst kommt da ja auch noch das Verschleppen von Krankheiten oder Parasiten zu, nicht zu vergessen al der Lebewesen im Transportwasser.
 Es gibt reichlich Begründungen gegen das mitbringen von Köderfischen.

 Aber umgekehrt auch, so etwas hilft auch bei stiller Erstbesiedelungen von Arten aller Art und gibt der Natur viele neue Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung der Erbanlagen.
 Schaut man in so einen Eimer Wasser sieht man einige Fische, aber da ist ja noch viel mehr Leben drin.

 Es ist ja auch nicht so ein Brutaler Eingriff, wie man mit tausenden von fremden oft einheitlichen Besatzfischen verursacht, sondern lediglich ein Anbieten von neuen genetischen Möglichkeiten.

 Wer die Welt schwarz/weiß sehen will, wird das Zufallsprinzip der Natur nicht mögen.
 Etwas zu steuern oder unbedingt erhalten zu wollen, entspricht nicht der Natur, die ja für ständige zufällige Veränderungen und Verbesserungen steht.
 Schwer zu sagen was da richtig und falsch ist.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Jedenfalls zeigt dieses Thema "Köderfisch" auch wieder einmal sehr deutlich, dass bei einem Verbot erstens mal wieder gleich losgeheult wird, zweitens nach einem Schlupfloch gesucht wird, drittens sich oft nicht um das Verbot geschert wird und viertens die Sache niemals hinterfragt wird. - Nicht von allen, aber immer noch von viel zu vielen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich im Baumarkt Aquariumfische kaufe, mit Sauerstoff eingetütet bekomme, auf der Heimfahrt noch schnell nen Barsch für die Küche spinnen will und die Entenpolizei mich kontrolliert?
Sind dann die gekauften Saugwelse Köfis, die nicht gehältert werden dürfen??

Oder Aquariumfische, die man durch die Gegend karren darf (wo auch nirgends steht, wie lange die transportiert werden dürfen und ob man die direkt nach Hause bringen muss, welche max. Entfernung zulässig ist, etc.)?


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

In Bayern greift sowohl das Tierschutzgesetz, als auch die Fischtransportverordnung!


----------



## gründler (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Es kann ja nicht Schaden wenn Angler auch nen Lehrgang des Ordnungsgemässen Fischtransport/Haltung besuchen und ne Prüfung ablegen.
Bieten die Landwirtschaftskammern regelm.an,ist zwar für Berufsfischer Angelteichbesitzer Aquakultur/Ponding Aquarianer mit Gewerbe...etc. aber kann ja nicht Schaden ^^

|rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



> als auch die Fischtransportverordnung!



Eine spezielle Fischtransportverordnung gibt es wohl nicht, soweit ich weiß gibt es nur eine allgemeine Verordnung  zum  Schutz  von  Tieren  beim  Transport. 

Und soweit ich weiß, gilt diese Verordnung nur für den Transport, der in Verbindung mit einer wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit durchgeführt wird.

Für die 4 Köderfische die man mit ans Wasser nimmt, findet diese Verordnung  hoffentlich? keine Anwendung. 

Wen das Thema Fischtransport interessiert, dem sei eine kostenlose Publikation der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft anempfohlen - da stehen viele und interessante praktische Beispiele drin. 
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/publikationen/informationen/040282/index.php

Dann bleibt das Tierschutzgesetz.
Es gab in der Vergangenheit wohl mal ein Urteil, da ging es um 60 Rotfedern in 7 Liter Wasser [ AG Hannover | 204 Ds 1252 Js 7381/07 (42/07) ]


----------



## zokker (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Da bin ich ja voll dafür. Schaden kann es ja nicht.
[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt das Tierschutzgesetz.
> Es gab in der Vergangenheit wohl mal ein Urteil, da ging es um 60 Rotfedern in 7 Liter Wasser [ AG Hannover | 204 Ds 1252 Js 7381/07 (42/07) ]



Da sind wir dann wieder beim 17/2 des TSG...
Das wäre in dem Fall sowohl "erheblich" wie bei entsprechender Transportlänge auch für niedrige Wirbeltiere wie Fische "länger anhaltend", was dann auch zu einer Verurteilung nach dem TSG 17/2 führen konnte.

Was ich beim Köfi im Eimer beim Angler nach wie vor nicht sehe (ausser man stoppt den Eimer voll, sonst schon nicht wie beim 17/2 notwendig, "erheblich") und immer noch an Verstösse gegen Fischereirecht/verordnung denke..


----------



## MarkusZ (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo,

bei uns kamen "Kollegen" schon mit 20,- Verwarnung davon, obwohl sie Weißfische ohne Wasser in Plastiktüten "gehältert" hatten.

Waren aber keine Köderfische, sondern zum Verzehr bestimmt.
Strafmildernd berücksichtigt wurde hier allerdings die kulturelle Herkunft und fehlende Fischerprüfung.

Kommt also immer auf den Einzelfall drauf an.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so ein Brutaler Eingriff, wie man mit tausenden von fremden oft einheitlichen Besatzfischen verursacht, sondern lediglich ein Anbieten von neuen genetischen Möglichkeiten.



Boahhhh...Bernd......

In Australien wurden Kaninchen als neue genetische Möglichkeit angeboten. Auf vielen Inseln Ratten und Ziegen. Bei uns Drüsiges Springkraut, Herkulesstaude, Japanischer Knöterich, diverse Grundelarten, und vieles mehr.

Last not least kann man auch den Kormoran als neue genetische Möglichkeit betrachten.

MannMannMann....


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Eine spezielle Fischtransportverordnung gibt es wohl nicht, soweit ich weiß gibt es nur eine allgemeine Verordnung  zum  Schutz  von  Tieren  beim  Transport.
> 
> Und soweit ich weiß, gilt diese Verordnung nur für den Transport, der in Verbindung mit einer wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit durchgeführt wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Franz, da steht explizit drin, dass Fischer und alle anderen Personen die Fischtransporte durchführen, diese Verordnung beachten müssen. Also die Anwendung muss in Bayern stattfinden.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Sneep (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich im Baumarkt Aquariumfische kaufe, mit Sauerstoff eingetütet bekomme, auf der Heimfahrt noch schnell nen Barsch für die Küche spinnen will und die Entenpolizei mich kontrolliert?
> Sind dann die gekauften Saugwelse Köfis, die nicht gehältert werden dürfen??
> 
> Oder Aquariumfische, die man durch die Gegend karren darf (wo auch nirgends steht, wie lange die transportiert werden dürfen und ob man die direkt nach Hause bringen muss, welche max. Entfernung zulässig ist, etc.)?



Hallo Thomas,

dann erzählst du der Entenpolizi einfach, ich hätte gesagt du darfst das.

Das Mitführen von Köderfischen bezieht sich wie die gesamte LFischVO und das LFischG auf die die Regelung der Fischerei. Das Fischereirecht regelt nicht den Transport von Fischen.

Das Mitführen von lebenden Köderfischen bezieht sich auf das Mitführen *beim Fischen. *Ich darf den Köderfisch folglich nicht mit ans Wasser bringen.

Du darfst mit deinen Goldfischen 3x um die Welt fahren, solange du dich bei der Durchquerung von Deuutschland an das Tierschutzgesetz hälst.

Vorausschauende Panikausbrüche bei einigen, führt dann dazu, immer das schlimmstmögliche da hinein zu deuten.

Diese Regelung regelt den Transport von Fischen in keiner Weise. 

Die Regelungen zum Fischtransport wurden vor einiger Zeit verschärft. Züchter müssen über ihre Transporte deutlich mehr Angaben liefern und Transporte anmelden. Hauptgrund war, dass man bei Seuchen den Ursprung ermitteln kann. Das erleichtert die Bekämpfung von Fischseuchen.

Diese Transport-Unterlagen, ergeben aber im Zusammenhang mit einer Steuerprüfung ganz neue Erkenntnisse. 

Da verwandeln sich die Rotaugen auf der Rechnung wieder zurück in Störe und Grasfische. Interessant für das Finanzamt und die Fischereibehörde, dumm für den Züchter und den Verein.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wenn hier vielfach ein Zusammenhang zwischen Tierschutzbestimmungen beim Transport von Fischen und dem Verbot lebende Fische als Köder mitzuführen hergestellt wird.

Das Tierschutzgesetz wurde ja nicht verändert, das war auch vorher schon so, auch ohne die Bestimmungen zum Mitführen von Köderfischen.
Die Bestimmungen aus der LFischVO beziehen sich nur auf lebende Köderfische am Gewässer, da ist nichts über die Art und Weise ausgesagt, wie ich die Fische an das Gewässer befördere. 

Da bleiben wir ganz ruhig

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wenn hier vielfach ein Zusammenhang zwischen Tierschutzbestimmungen beim Transport von Fischen und dem Verbot lebende Fische als Köder mitzuführen hergestellt wird.


Weil der Delinquent hier im Thread glaubt - weil es ihm von seinem Anwalt, den Behörden. Strafbefehl oder Bußgeldbescheid so übermittelt wurde - dass er 650 Euro wegen "schweren Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz" zu berappen hätte.
So hat ers hier beschrieben...

Weil er Köfis gehältert hätte...

Deswegen hat mich es ja verwundert, dass hier der Anwalt NICHT vor Gericht gegangen ist, notfalls auch über Amtsgericht hinaus (Stichwort auch Rechtsschutzversicherung)..

Da sich ja dann eben *nach TSG* auch die Frage stellt, was der Unterschied ist zwischen einem Köfi, den man nicht hältern/transportieren darf und einem gekauften Aquariumsfisch, den man um die halbe Welt karren könnte in der Plastetüte????

Oder ist das dann nicht auch "gehältert" beim Aquariumsfisch - wenn TSG, dann beide fällig...??

So dass also "schwerer TSG-Verstoss" eigentlich NICHT die juristische Begründung sein kann oder dann fehlerhaft wäre..


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Womöglich gilt es, Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetz zu vermeiden.
Beim Köfi gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund zur Lebendhälterung, da der an der Angel tot sein muss.
Die Frische des toten Köderfischs zählt dann nicht als Notwendigkeit zur Lebendhälterung.

Der gekaufte Zierfisch sollte möglichst wohlbehalten im Aquarium ankommen, weshalb eine Lebendhälterung erlaubt ist.

So könnte ich mir das vorstellen, aber als Beleg hab ich nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

STRAFBAR ist aber nach TSG nicht nach §1 (vernünftiger Grund), sondern ausschliesslich nach §17 (ERHEBLICHE, länger andauernde (ist beim Aquarium und beim Köfi gleich)  oder sich wiederholende (geht ja nicht, wenn Köfi dann tot) Leiden oder Schmerzen oder aus Rohheit))..


----------



## Andal (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Womöglich gilt es, Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetz zu vermeiden.
> Beim Köfi gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund zur Lebendhälterung, da der an der Angel tot sein muss.
> Die Frische des toten Köderfischs zählt dann nicht als Notwendigkeit zur Lebendhälterung.
> 
> ...



Bei nüchterner Betrachtung gibt es aber keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum man (Zier-)Fische in einem Aquarium verknasten muss!


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich ja dann eben *nach TSG* auch die Frage stellt, was der Unterschied ist zwischen einem Köfi, den man nicht hältern/transportieren darf und einem gekauften Aquariumsfisch, den man um die halbe Welt karren könnte in der Plastetüte????


das ist im grunde ja genau so widersinnig wie das unterscheiden beim zurücksetzen eines geschonten/untermaßigen fisches und dem zurücksetzen eines nicht geschonten/maßigen fisches.
von der sache her das gleiche, nur das gesetz macht den unterschied.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Franz, da steht explizit drin, dass Fischer und alle anderen Personen die Fischtransporte durchführen, diese Verordnung beachten müssen. Also die Anwendung muss in Bayern stattfinden.
> Gruß Peter



Hallo Peter,
schau mal auf Seite 19 des Dokuments, da sind die rechtlichen Grundlagen genannt und da wird auch erläutert wann (wirtschaftliches Handeln) welche Vorschriften zur Anwendung kommen. Als Privatmann ist das realtiv entspannt.


----------



## Sneep (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo,

das sehe ich wie Laichzeit.

Ich darf einem Wirbeltier ja Leiden und Qualen zufügen. Zumindest dann, wenn ich einen vernünftigen Grund habe.

Das führt dazu, dass ich für die gleiche Behandlung eines Fisches mich strafbar mache oder auch nicht.

Ein Beispiel, wenn ein Fischkutter 5 Zentner Heringe an Bord nimmt, die dort langsam ersticken lässt, ist das mit Sicherheit kein Verstoß gegen das TSG. 

Der kann gar nicht hingehen und jeden einzelnen Hering betäuben und abstechen.
Habe ich am Hafenkai 2 Heringe am Heringssystem und lasse die im Eimer ohne Wasser verecken, sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
Einen vernünftigen Grund einen Fisch, den ich nur tot verwenden kann und darf, noch lebend durch  die Gegend zu transportieren sehe ich nicht.

Bleibt die Frage nach den Leiden. Da hier der vernünftige Grund fehlt, ist das ein Verstoß, sobald ich ihm nachweise, dass der Transport Leiden und Qualen zugefügt hat.

Beim Aquarienfisch, gibt es aber einen vernünftigen Grund, zumindest so lange als das beamen von Fischen noch nicht erfunden worden ist. 
Aber auch hier gibt es Grenzen. Wer seine Aquarienfische in Butterbrotpapier eingewickelt transportiert, wird dafür auch keine vernünftige Begründung finden.

Hier tun 2 das Gleiche, mit unterschiedlichen  Folgen.

Es ist schlichtweg nicht erforderlich einen toten Köderfisch noch lebend zu transportieren. Das ist beim Aquarienfisch oder beim Besatzfisch aber anders.

sNeeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Es ist schlichtweg nicht erforderlich einen toten Köderfisch noch lebend zu transportieren. Das ist beim Aquarienfisch oder beim Besatzfisch aber anders.
> 
> sNeeP


Der vernünftige Grund spielt keine Grund für die Strafbarkeit, das regelt nämlich nicht der 1 sondern der 17/2. Und auch mit vernünftigem Grund darfst Du nicht gegen 17/2 verstossen..

Davon ab ist das zurücksetzen lebender, nicht benötigter Köfis nicht ein vernünftiger Grund?

Will der Tierschutz nur tote Fische??


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Sneep schrieb:


> ...Es ist schlichtweg nicht erforderlich einen toten Köderfisch noch lebend zu transportieren...



kicher...:g

setze ne flasche maciera als preis für den, der mir den post nennt, wo es um den "eigentlich toten köfi" ging.


@Sneep, schöner wortsalat


----------



## gründler (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Beachtet bitte das der Sauerstoffgehalt nicht zu hoch und nicht zu niedrig ist,beim Karpfen sind es min 3-4mg pro liter.Bitte beachtet auch das die Wassertemp.beim transport sich auf Sauerstoff und Ph auswirkt...... 

Und das ihr mir ab 50km transportweg nen Antrag stellt.....


:vik:




#h#h#h


----------



## Matthias_R (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die Kollegen mit lebenden Köderfischen fangen, und was mit toten, gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, Köderfische zu töten.


----------



## phirania (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die Kollegen mit lebenden Köderfischen fangen, und was mit toten, gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, Köderfische zu töten.



Doch,das Tierschutzgesetz....#h


----------



## Matthias_R (12. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



phirania schrieb:


> Doch,das Tierschutzgesetz....#h



Na ja, das TSG verbietet, ohne vernünftigen Grund einem Wirbeltier Leid und schaden zuzufügen.  Der Grund für den Köfi-Einsatz ist der Fang von Raubfischen. Wenn ich einen Köfi töte vor dem Einsatz, funktioniert das, der Beobachtung nach, eigentlich nicht mehr so richtig, zumindest nicht im direkten Vergleich zum lebenden Köfi. 
Zur Klarstellung: Ich beharke die Räuber mit Blech und Gummi, gehe aber mit offenen Augen ans Wasser, und bilde mir meinen Reim auf das Gesehene. 
Und da ich, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hier, die Leute die Gesetze und Verordnungen verfassen, nicht für verblödet halte, bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass jegliches Verbot, lebende Köfis AM Wasser mitzuführen, darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es nunmal (leider) verboten ist, diese IM Wasser zu verwenden, viele ältere Angler aber überaus große Zweckdienlichkeit des lebenden Köfis noch kennen...


----------



## Nidderauer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Womöglich gilt es, Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetz zu vermeiden.
> Beim Köfi gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund zur Lebendhälterung, da der an der Angel tot sein muss.
> Die Frische des toten Köderfischs zählt dann nicht als Notwendigkeit zur Lebendhälterung.


 
 Hallo,

 mal folgender tagtäglich vielfach vorkommender Sachverhalt:

 Vater und Sohn beschließen in Sachsen mit totem Köfi auf Zander zu angeln. Um alle Angelruten zu bestücken braucht es mind. 4 Köderfische, besser wären allerdings 6-8 Stück, es ist ja nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen, dass auch was beißt. Vorzugsweise in Frage kommen Rotaugen von 8-10 cm Länge. Jetzt beißen am angefütterten Platz aber nur kleine Brassen mit 15 cm Länge. Ohne das Wissen, ob nicht vielleicht doch noch Rotaugen beißen, bekommen 7 davon eins über die Rübe. Und dann beißen plötzlich doch noch die Rotaugen, allerdings recht Große mit 12-15 cm Länge. Weil die dem erfahrenen Angler lieber sind, als die Brassen, haut er selbige in die Büsche und sammelt nun die größeren Rotaugen in unlebendiger Form. Als der nicht ganz optimale Vorrat dann beinahe beisammen ist, hat sich dann plötzlich ein Schwarm kleiner Barsche am Angelplatz eingefunden. Die sind mit 8-15 cm Länge teilweise ideal von der Größe und bekommen eins auf die Mütze. Auch die eigentlich zum Zanderangeln weniger geeigneten größeren Barsche, weil die nach dem sofortigen Zurücksetzen eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung entfalten würden, sie aber nicht in lebendiger Form im Eimer zwischengehältert werden dürfen bis zum Ende des Köderfischangelns. Und dann kommt es, wie es kommen muss, am Ende finden sich dann doch noch Rotaugen mit passender Idealgröße am Angelplatz ein, Ruck zuck sind 8 Stück davon tot im Eimer. Es kann losgehen mit dem Angeln auf Zander. Leider beißt bis weit nach Mitternacht nix und zu den vergeblich gestorbenen 7 Brassen, 7 größeren Rotaugen und 12 Barschen, die schon längere Zeit tot unterm Busch liegen, kommen noch 4 kleinere Rotaugen hinzu, die auch tot sind, obwohl sie nicht zum Einsatz kamen. Alles in allem aus ökologischer Sicht eine verheerende Bilanz aber von Gesetzes wegen völlig legitim. Der Angler und sein Sohn haben also alles richtig gemacht ???

 Grüße Sven


----------



## phirania (13. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal folgender tagtäglich vielfach vorkommender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...



Gibt es in dem Haushalt von Vater und Sohn keine Kühltruhe.?
Man könnte ja auch einfrieren für andere Angeltage und andere Zielfische.|kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Alles in allem aus ökologischer Sicht eine verheerende Bilanz aber von Gesetzes wegen völlig legitim. Der Angler und sein Sohn haben also alles richtig gemacht ???
> 
> Grüße Sven



Was ich geschrieben hab, war ein Gedankenspiel, wenn man den trifftigen Grund auf die Lebendhälterung anwendet und ist nicht das, was ich für richtig halte.

Das Problem an der Thematik ist, dass von Gesetzesseite hauptsächlich das individuelle Leid des Fisches berücksichtigt wird, der Angler vor einem organisatorischen Problem bei Besorgung und Frische steht und die Einschleppungs und Seuchenfrage dann immer noch unbeachtet ist.

Rechtlich gilt anscheinend nur Erstes. 
Das ist in der Umsetzung unpraktisch und kann natürlich zu Auswüchsen führen, wie du es beschrieben hast. (wobei bei Fischen unterm Busch §1 TierschG.. wieder greifen könnte.)

Da es leider genug Idioten gibt und alle denkbaren Abartigkeiten auch machbar sind, muss vieles gesetzlich eingeschränkt werden.
Am Ende trifft das auch immer die normalen Angler, die auch unter guten Bedingungen eine sinnvolle Menge Köfis hältern würden.


----------



## Sneep (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo Nidderauer,

gerade solche schrecklichen Einzelschicksale haben mit dazu geführt die Tiefkühltruhe zu erfinden. 
Da kann man sich ganze Sortimente zusammenstellen.

Das ist doch ein Beispiel von hinten durchs Auge.

@ Thomas



> Der vernünftige Grund spielt keine Grund für die Strafbarkeit, das  regelt nämlich nicht der 1 sondern der 17/2. Und auch mit vernünftigem  Grund darfst Du nicht gegen 17/2 verstossen.


Dann wundert mich nur, dass noch so viele Berufsfischer auf freiem Fuß sind.#h.

Ich frage mich aber auch, wieso wir Angler alle Fische aufessen, wenn der vernünftige Grund nichts zu bedeuten hat?   Sollte ich die ganzen Fische etwa umsonst gegessen haben?



> Davon ab ist das zurücksetzen lebender, nicht benötigter Köfis nicht ein vernünftiger Grund?
> Will der Tierschutz nur tote Fische??


Nur tote Fische will der Tierschutz vermutlich nicht. Nur solche Tiere die ohnehin getötet werden, sollten die letzte Reise besser gefroren antreten.

Das ist ähnlich,  als ob ich beim gefangenen Karpfen zuerst den geschlucken Haken herausoperiere, um ihn danach abzuschlagen.

Gegen das Zurücksetzen, hat keiner was. Jedenfalls nicht wenn ich den Köderfisch dahin bringe, wo er herkommt.
Viele von uns haben dann plötzlich ernste Navigationsprobleme.

sneep


----------



## Nidderauer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo,



Sneep schrieb:


> ...gerade solche schrecklichen Einzelschicksale haben mit dazu geführt die Tiefkühltruhe zu erfinden.
> Da kann man sich ganze Sortimente zusammenstellen.



tiefgefroren und frisch ist nicht dasselbe. Und selbst frische tote Köfis bekommen im Sommer schon nach wenigen Stunden eine Konsistenz und einen Geruch, der dazu führt, dass man sie lieber nicht mehr an den Haken hängt und stattdessen neue frische Köfis fängt.

Und wie schaut es denn mit Viren und anderen Erregern bei gefrosteter Ware aus? Das wäre mir neu, wenn die bei -18 Grad alle über die Wupper gingen. Hab auch schon Nematoden gesehen, die nach dem Auftauen "ihres" Filets wieder begannen, sich zu bewegen.

Wer oder wie wird da kontrolliert, dass tiefgefrorene Köfis auch dann ausschließlich wieder an dem Gewässer Verwendung finden, aus dem sie ursprünglich stammten?



Sneep schrieb:


> Gegen das Zurücksetzen, hat keiner was. Jedenfalls nicht wenn ich den Köderfisch dahin bringe, wo er herkommt.



Na dann schreib doch einfach mal, wie der Behälter auszusehen hat, in dem ich ca. 10 Köderfische von ca. 10 cm Länge über mehrere Stunden hältern kann, damit ich die nicht verwendeten Fische nach dem Angeln zurückzusetzen kann.

Und zwar in der Form, dass ich nicht mit dem Gesetz bzw. irgendwelchen Verordnungen in Konflikt gerate und evtl. vorbeikommende Kontrolleure auch auf diese Gesetzeslage hinweisen kann. Ein bisserl Rechtssicherheit sollte schon möglich sein. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Na dann schreib doch einfach mal, wie der Behälter auszusehen hat, in dem ich ca. 10 Köderfische von ca. 10 cm Länge über mehrere Stunden hältern kann, damit ich die nicht verwendeten Fische nach dem Angeln zurückzusetzen kann.
> 
> Und zwar in der Form, dass ich nicht mit dem Gesetz bzw. irgendwelchen Verordnungen in Konflikt gerate und evtl. vorbeikommende Kontrolleure auch auf diese Gesetzeslage hinweisen kann. Ein bisserl Rechtssicherheit sollte schon möglich sein.
> 
> Grüße Sven




 Naja da wo erlaubt eben der Setzkescher mit folgenden Auflagen:

 - Muss gegen Zusammenfallen geschützt werden
 - Darf nicht da ausgelegt werden wo Wellenschlag ist (Achtung Fallstrick!!)
 - min 4,50m lang / min 50cm Ringdurchmesser
 - Muss soweit es geht im Wasser sein (oft sieht man Angler bei denen nur 1/3 im Wasser baumelt...)
 - Kontenloses Netzmaterial


----------



## Nidderauer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja da wo erlaubt eben der Setzkescher mit folgenden Auflagen:
> 
> - Muss gegen Zusammenfallen geschützt werden
> - Darf nicht da ausgelegt werden wo Wellenschlag ist (Achtung Fallstrick!!)
> ...



Hallo,

und wenn man dann tatsächlich einen Köderfisch benötigt, wie bekommt man diesen aus dem Setzkescher raus und den Kescher dann wieder in die rechtlich korrekte Position, ohne dass die dort verbliebenen Fische Gefahr laufen Schuppen o.ä. zu verlieren?

Das wäre ja auch so eine Art Körperverletzung (=Tierquälerei). 

 Für Fische, die mitgenommen werden und der Kescher bis zum Abschluß des Angelns in Position bleibt, ist die Hälterung sicher kein Problem, aber die Situation beim Umgang mit Köderfischen ist doch eine andere. 

Das kann ja wohl keine Alternative zum ausreichend bemessenen Köderfischkessel ggfls. mit Belüftung sein.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal folgender tagtäglich vielfach vorkommender Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...



Nein, haben sie nicht. Ich sehe das so:

Die beiden hätten so lange alle Köderfische lebend und sofort zurücksetzen müssen bis sie die richtigen Köderfische für ihren Zweck gefangen hätten. Oder sie hätten sich mit den Brassen begnügen müssen und sie ev. als Fischfetzen oder .-Schwänze anbieten können. Solange alles abschlagen und in die Büsche feuern bis der richtige Köderfisch gefangen wurde, ist nicht Sinn der Sache und die Fische würden keinem "vernünftigen Zweck" zugeführt.

Das ist Unwaidmännisches Verhalten und nicht zu tolerieren. Wenn ich als Fischereiaufseher von so etwas in meinem Kontrollbereich Kenntnis erhalten würde hätten die beiden ein Problem.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Ich vermute mal,das du in dem Beispiel nicht die praktische Verzwicktheit siehst ?

Und die ist bei genauem(!) hinsehen nämlich durchaus gegeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Nein, haben sie nicht. Ich sehe das so:
> 
> Die beiden hätten so lange alle Köderfische lebend und sofort zurücksetzen müssen bis sie die richtigen Köderfische für ihren Zweck gefangen hätten. Oder sie hätten sich mit den Brassen begnügen müssen und sie ev. als Fischfetzen oder .-Schwänze anbieten können. Solange alles abschlagen und in die Büsche feuern bis der richtige Köderfisch gefangen wurde, ist nicht Sinn der Sache und die Fische würden keinem "vernünftigen Zweck" zugeführt.
> 
> Das ist Unwaidmännisches Verhalten und nicht zu tolerieren. Wenn ich als Fischereiaufseher von so etwas in meinem Kontrollbereich Kenntnis erhalten würde hätten die beiden ein Problem.



Du beziehst dich mit dem "vernünftigen Zweck" auf das Tierschutzgesetz, also ein auch in Bayern geltendes Gesetz. Hier in Bayern ist das Zurücksetzen maßiger, nicht geschützter Fische aber nach Landesrecht untersagt. Der Angler muss also (theoretisch) seine Fänge abschlagen und kein Fischereiaufseher kann ihm was, solange er die überflüssigen Fischleichen mit nach Hause nimmt und dort stillschweigend entsorgt.

Ökologisch das gleiche Desaster wie das von Nidderauer beschriebene Vorgehen. 

Das grundlegende Problem ist die Regulierungswut in Deutschland. Statt es den Anglern zu überlassen, die Fänge lebend zu "lagern" und überflüssig gefangene Köderfische am Ende des Angeltages wieder zurückzusetzen, werden sie zur Entnahme gezwungen. Das alles ist weder im Interesse der Angler noch im Interesse des Tierschutzgesetzes.

Mit Statements wie "Unwaidmännisches Verhalten" brauchst du in der Praxis eh niemandem kommen. Es geht darum, was im Gesetz und in den relevanten Verordnungen steht, nichts anderes.


----------



## capri2 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Mal neugierig angefragt auf welchen Zielfisch (lassen wir den Esox mal weg) ist/war ein lebender Köfi die bessere Wahl?

 Ein toter Köfi aktiv am System geführt ist doch rein Anglerisch "wertvoller" zu betrachten als nen lebenden in Wasser "werfen und warten was passiert" ?!

 Man ich hätte fast was von Spaß geschrieben aber angeln und Spaß darf ja nicht mehr sein..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Mal neugierig angefragt auf welchen Zielfisch (lassen wir den Esox mal weg) ist/war ein lebender Köfi die bessere Wahl?



Ganz klar Waller. Die interessieren sich für tote Köderfische überhaupt nicht, solange die KöFis nicht künstlich "reanimiert" werden. Und das geht nur in Strömung.


----------



## capri2 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

OK Waller also noch.. Das steht mir ja noch bevor.. Interessant wäre mal zu sehen was für eine Montage dann für einen so großen lebenden Köder verwendet wurde.. aber das ist glaube schon OT..


----------



## Matthias_R (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Mal neugierig angefragt auf welchen Zielfisch (lassen wir den Esox mal weg) ist/war ein lebender Köfi die bessere Wahl?
> 
> Ein toter Köfi aktiv am System geführt ist doch rein Anglerisch "wertvoller" zu betrachten als nen lebenden in Wasser "werfen und warten was passiert" ?!
> 
> Man ich hätte fast was von Spaß geschrieben aber angeln und Spaß darf ja nicht mehr sein..



Barsch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Barsch.


Lauben oder XS Rotaugen an passender Posenmontage war
(ist [emoji6] ) 'ne Bank auf die Gestreiften.

Die Köderfischstipper werden diese Attacken auch kennen.Kaum gehakt und Barsche in der Nähe gehts los..

Das wirkt auf Barsche wie ein GO Schlüsselreiz,den man mit toten Köfis oder KuKö kaum imitieren kann.

Wer


----------



## Andal (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lauben oder XS Rotaugen an passender Posenmontage war
> (ist [emoji6] ) 'ne Bank auf die Gestreiften.
> 
> Das wirkt auf Barsche wie ein GO Schlüsselreiz,den man mit toten Köfis oder KuKö kaum imitieren kann.



Funktioniert mit "untoten" Grundeln aber genauso. Kann mit gar nicht erklären, wie die wieder aktiv werden. Müssen wohl Vampir-Grundeln aus Rumänien sein!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Kaum zu glauben,mit welch' dubiosen Methoden du so vertraut bist[emoji41]


----------



## Andal (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Auch eine dunkle Seite ich habe! :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

der lebende köderfisch war immer ´ne bank, ´ne ukel auf grund gelegt, ein magnet für zander.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auch eine dunkle Seite ich habe! :m


[emoji28] 

Wer nicht ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Das ist nicht dunkel, sondern einfach nur pragmatisch (weil fettest fängig). Ob auf Hecht oder Waller oder Barsch.

Allerdings lasse ich das hier bei uns schon lange überall komplett bleiben, da "kontrollmäßig" viel zu heiß

--> ist hier bei uns nunmal ein (zudem mittlerweile stark grün angehauchter) Ballungsraum und keine fast menschenleere Wildnis. 

Da sitzt man quasi immer irgendwie aufm Präsentierteller - mir ist mein Schein einfach zu heilig. Zumal es auch unter Anglern allgemein mehr als genug blockwartische Denunziantenheinis gibt.

Mit irgendwelchem Ethikkram hat das bei mir aber genau null zu tun.

Insofern werde ich auch nen Teufel tun, irgendwelche Kollegen mit "bewegten Posen" anzuschwärzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. April 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern werde ich auch nen Teufel tun, irgendwelche Kollegen mit "bewegten Posen" anzuschwärzen.



Derlei Posenaktivität, interpretiere und igoniere ich grundsätzlich mit Unterströmung,Wind etc.


----------



## Harry333 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Hallo

nachdem ich jetzt von Anfang bis Ende alles gelesen habe, habe ich mal eine Frage.

Köderfisch fangen ist soweit klar, aber wie sieht es damit aus

Will auf Zander gehen und setze mich hin um mir Köderfisch zu fangen was auch von der Menge her gut läuft, die Frage ist darf ich den Überbestand mit holen zum Einfrieren obwohl die, wie Rotaugen die 15 cm nicht erreicht haben oder darf ich nur dann Köderfisch Angeln für den Aktuellen Gebrauch damit ich die Ruten auswerfen kann.

Hatte gestern einen Nachbarn an der Mosel der meinte er brauche Köderfisch da er nur noch einen in der Truhe habe.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Casso (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Lebende köderfische am wasser verboten?*

Nabend Rolf,

grundsätzlich darfst du gefangene Köderfische mit nach Hause nehmen und einfrieren. Die genauen Bestimmungen bzw. Kriterien sind hierbei jedoch von Verein zu Verein unterschiedlich. Nicht was die Lagerung in der Gefriertruhe sondern was die Köderfische selbst betrifft. 

In dem Angelverein in dem ich Mitglied bin darf ich pro Tag zehn Weißfische (ungeachtet der Größe) dem Gewässer entnehmen. Sie müssen in der Stückzahl eingetragen werden, dürfen dann allerdings auch mit nach Hause und in die Truhe. Zu beachten habe ich dabei lediglich die Tatsache, dass ich die Fische als KöFi für das Gewässer verwende in dem ich sie gefangen habe und dass ich einige Fische (bspw. Barsch oder Forelle) nicht verwenden darf. 

Von daher ist deine Überlegung mit dem anlegen eines Vorrates durchaus legitim.

Gruß,
Lasse


----------

